# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4410 Babba, Αιγάλεω

## Age (aka Babba)

*#4410 Babba, Αιγάλεω*
Διαχειριστές: Age,nuke,lagman.

router: [email protected]
AP : wrt54g v2.2

*Backbone links* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. anman #5078 (0.14 Km)

60άρι πιάτο, nvak feeder, cm6

2. tlogic #1974 (2.3 Km)

80άρι Gilbertini, feeder nvak, cm6

3. Gormir #3115 (2.4 Km)

80άρι Gilbertini, feeder yang, cm9

4. nian #11391 (1.2 Km)

80άρι Gilbertini, feeder yang, cm9

5. proteas #9247 (30 m)

Καλώδιο utp 

6. maiden #6610 (1.79 Km)

80άρι Gilbertini, feeder yang, cm9

7. antonatos #6518 (0.2 Km)

panel 24άρι, cm6

8. ???? #???? (?.? Km) (to be announced -x-tholos if)

80άρι Gilbertini, feeder yang, cm6

AP κανάλι 10
(wrt54g v2, handmade omni 9dbi) with DHCP & dns

*AP Clients*
----------------
______name _________ ip ______ subnet
cybersoul #7934 ........... _70_ .......10.17.136.168/29
evelpil___ #9600 ..........._75 & 76_..-------------------
nioone___ #11247.........._78 & 79_..-------------------
Morrissey #447 ........... _80_........--------------------
DRLO____ #4358 .........._77_..........10.17.136.176/29
babis____ #7196 ..........._71 & 72_..--------------------

AP policy
-------------------------
Λειτουργεί DHCP και δεν έχει μπει macfilter.
Απαραίτητη επικοινωνία μαζί μου ώστε να δωθεί μόνιμη ip (&πιθανό subnet) και να υπάρξει γνωριμία. Διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να κόψω όποιον δεν το κάνει σε εύλογο χρόνο.
Σεβασμός στους άλλους clients. Leech wisely. Traffic shaping has been disabled!

DNS
------------
10.17.136.13 (awmn & internet)

STATS
-------------
http://mrtg.babba.awmn (thanx to tlogic)

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά λόγια και ειδικά τον anman για την ευκαιρία 'ΒΒνοποίησης' που τόσο επιθυμούσα και φυσικά τους nuke, lagman (που μας συνδέουν δεσμοί αίματος) για την δουλειά που έκαναν στο στήσιμο και που κάνουν στην συντήρηση.

----------


## anman

Καλορίζικος!!!!!!

----------


## Mourgos

Καλορίζικος!!

----------


## nuke

και μερικές φώτο από τον κόμβο..

----------


## nuke

και η θέα.. 

(οι φώτο είναι από κινητό,δείξτε κατανόηση..  ::  )

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος και σύντομα με περισσότερες κεραίες στους ιστούς σου!  ::

----------


## gRooV

Καλορίζικος Αποστόλη! Καλή αρχή!  ::  
Το καλώδιο το κατέστρεψες με αυτές τις γωνίες!!  ::

----------


## DrLO

Babba, γειά σου και από Κέρκυρα. Είχαμε βρεθεί παλαιότερα σε meeting στο Village. Με γεια ο νέος κόμβος. 

Στη θέα, σου φωνάζω από τη ταράτσα μου.

----------


## IlU_MeMo!

Καλορίζικος. Άντε και AP σύντομα  ::

----------


## DrLO

Babba και nuke είστε συνδιαχειριστές του ίδιου κόμβου ?

----------


## maxfuels

Καλορίζικος και πολλά hits ..... χωρίς LAG  ::

----------


## litrotis

Καλορίζικος γείτονα άντε και με έναν καλό σερβερ με υπηρεσίες τώρα!

Παρεμπίπτοντος για στείλε μου pm αν ξέρεις το script για να ενεργοποιήσω το logfile στο CS.

----------


## kats

Καλοριζικος ο κομβος στους "The Babba's"!!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

αναζητείται ο κάτοχος της 00:0B:6B:36:EB :: 0

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

up τα επόμενα links σε ζευγάρια...  :: 

#tlogic

#jimmis123

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ευγε!!!  ::

----------


## dti

> up τα επόμενα links σε ζευγάρια... 
> 
> #tlogic
> 
> #jimmis123


Με γεια και ...καλή συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

χεχε Σαρώνουν Τα Αδελφάκια !!!! lol

----------


## kontak

babba έκανα Trace και δεν περνάω από εσένα, τελικά περνάω από dataclub, αλλά όπως σου είπα το lag μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι μπορεί να κατέβαζε από dc ένας γειτονας μου πoυ ειναι συνδεμένος πάνω μου!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε 2.9.23 (χωρίς routing test)
Mikroquagga μπαίνει εδω?

----------


## B52

> Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε 2.9.23 (χωρίς routing test)
> Mikroquagga μπαίνει εδω?


Nα βαλεις routing-test παιζει μια χαρουλα...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

όχι όσο δεν έχει εντολή network.
ναι ξέρω, κάντο για τα φίλτρα, ναι ξέρω βάλε static route το /24 σου, κτλ, αλλά λέω να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα.
Γιατί? Γιατί κάποιος σοφός είπε να μην βάζουμε routing test αν δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνει και γιατί το βάζουμε. Ας δοκιμάσω λοιπόν να δω πως πάει χωρίς και μετά βάζουμε και routing-test, και mikroquagga και olsr και ότι άλλο προκύψει. 
 ::

----------


## nuke

Διαβάζοντας το post περί EΡΤ και ΔΕΗ η 2η φρόντισε να μας υπενθυμίσει πως έχουμε αναβάλει αρκετά το θέμα του ups. 
Μικρό downtime στον κόμβο, up again, όλα φαίνονται -ευτυχώς- φυσιολογικά, το θέμα του ups θα διευθέτηθεί εντός της εβδομάδος!

----------


## nuke

ups installed..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Mε χιλιάδες ευχαριστίες στον tlogic o οποίος το έστησε και το φιλοξενεί!

Στατιστικά για τον κόμβο.

http://mrtg.babba.awmn

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Στον κόμβο μπαίνει ταμπελάκι διακοπών κάπου εδώ.
Τέλη Αυγούστου επιστρέφουμε με το επόμενο ζευγάρι links με #proteas και #insane ενώ θα εγκατασταθούν ο 2ος router και το ΑP. Θα μπουν αντιρήδες στους δίδυμους ιστούς και ένα 2ο κουτάκι για το AP.
Οι υποψήφιοι client παρακαλούνται να κάνουν λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

I am back!

Εργασίες αρχίζουν στον κόμβο για αντιρίδες, νέα Links (insane ετοιμάζε εξοπλισμό) και AP.

Έχουμε και μια βερα στο δεξί πλέον χέρι οπότε χρόνος λιγοστός.
Επανήλθε το link με τον jimmy που ήταν κάτω.

Ζητείται syslog server 24/7 για να κρατάει τα log του routerboard ώστε να έχουμε καλύτερη επίβλεψη στην νέα εποχή.

----------


## mapas

Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να αγοράσεις ένα αρχαίο pc των 80-150e (χωρίς οθόνη φυσικά)... να του βάλεις ένα linuxaki και να το έχεις για logs/mrtg graphs etc...  :: 

Χαιρετίσματα απο London Κουμπάρε  ::

----------


## insane

Αυριο θα ριξω ενα interface προς την μερια σας. 

Ετοιμασου Nuke,και πες και στον Kilota να μου φερει και το feeder tou Pouran

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

3ωρη διακοπή στην λειτουργία του κόμβου λόγω εργασιών, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο mrtg.babba.awmn (thanx to tlogic)

Έγιναν εργασίες στην τροφοδοσία του κόμβου, ετοιμάστηκαν τα καλώδια για το dell και το linksys και καταφέραμε να γλυτώσουμε καμιά 15αριά μέτρα στο POE. 

Όχι ότι ενδιαφέρει κανέναν αλλά αλλάξαμε δωμάτιο στο main pc του σπιτιού.

Sorry που δεν ειδοποιήσαμε πιο πριν, κόψαμε το καλώδιο πριν κάνουμε post  ::  

ΘΑ ακολουθήσουν και άλλες διακοπές τις επόμενες ημέρες μιας και είπαμε - έχουμε πολλλλλύ δουλειά. (την οποία κλασικά κάνει κατά βάση ο nuke )  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Τόλη δεν ηξερα οτι ο Nuke εκτός απο το AWP χειρίζεται με την ιδια ευκολία και .. κοφτάκι ! 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
llooll

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

E, ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων είναι, κάτι θα ξέρει είπα και τον έβαλα να κάνει την βασική δουλειά (φήμες ότι τον έχωσα είναι ανυπόστατες, εξάλλου είμαστε πλέον συνδιαχειρηστές)  ::   ::  

Α επίσης ο nuke έβαλε επιτέλους και την κλειδαριά στο κουτάκι του κόμβου που τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε  ::  

Άμα προλάβω το απόγευμα θα βάλω τις νέες καρτούλες-pigtails .

Ξέρεις κανένας που θα βρούμε εκείνο το τριγωνάκι που μπαίνει στον ιστό για τις αντιρίδες? (δυτική Αττική κατά προτίμηση)

----------


## bedrock

praktiker!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέες διακοπές αναμένονται σήμερα λόγω εργασιών. Stay tuned!

----------


## bedrock

Eλπίζω να είναι για καλό (και για μάς) η διακοπή αυτή!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Και σας έχω πει να μην αφήνετε τον nuke να παίζει με τις πρίζες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

ως ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας σε αυτά που λένε τα ρεμάλια παραπάνω δεν θα γίνουν οι εργασίες στον κόμβο σήμερα..

από αύριο πάλι..

καταραμμένο τει  ::   :: 




συκοφαντίες ρεμάλιααα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ψέματα λέει, εγώ έκανα ένα κάρο πράγματα ήδη  ::   ::

----------


## insane

Εχθες εριξα ενα interface προς την μερια σας. SSiD awmn-4190-searching-for-bb ,σε α.Καντε κανα scan !!!!  ::

----------


## bedrock

και εγώ και εγώ έχω ρίξει!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  awmn-8690-karlos-bb 5600 κάθετη πόλωση! Με 0 tx power σε πιάνω -62 στο link που έχει με tholos!

----------


## insane

.....μην ξεχασω...ειχα βεβαια την βοηθεια του Nukε που χωρις φοβο και στρες κρατουσε τα εργαλεια για να λυσω το πιατο!!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Προβλήματα στο σήμα στο link με tholos.
Το κοιτάζω.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Tholos seems ok. Jimmys down, not my fault.

----------


## kats

Λαλησαν πολλοι κοκκοροι αλλα τελικα το link με jimis ειναι και παλι up!

----------


## insane

Το λινκ βγηκε αλλα να κοιταξουμε να το βελτιωσουμε λιγο.
Babba ανοιξα και το BGP, και εχω κοψει απο το class μου το 10.17.132.244/30 και η xxx.246 την εβαλα στο δικο σου interface

----------


## nuke

ωραία .. σήμερα βάζουμε και τις αντιρρίδες και το απόγευμα σετάρετε τα υπόλοιπα με τον babba και τσουπ έτοιμο το link..


 ::  φτιάξε επιτέλους και το #insane 4190 ..άσε κ λίγο το διάβασμα..  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αφου άνοιξε το bgp δεν υπάρχουν υπόλοιπα. Εμείς μένει να δούμε λίγο το πάνω -κάτω στο κεντράρισμα (θα φέρω το laptop να τα κεντράρουμε όλα, λογικά μετά τις αντιρίδες όλα κουνημένα θα είναι).
Βάλτες άμα είναι μόνος σου. (τουλάχιστον τις τρύπες κάνε).
Θα έρθω λίγο πριν τις 7 για τα υπόλοιπα (υπολόγησε και το κολητήρι για πάνω για το καλώδιο που θέλω).
Δηλώνω το link στο wind ενεργό.

Insane έκανες bw test και Ping flood? Πως πάει? Ποιόν έβαλες ΑP mode?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post και το wind για το Link με insane #4190.
To mrtg πάντως δείχνει το link με τον jimmy ακόμα κάτω. Όταν γυρίσω θα δούμε τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Insane έβαλα timers στο bgp και σε μένα και σε σένα.
Δεν έκανα reset το bgp για να τους πάρει.

Βάζουμε τις αντιρίδες οπότε πιθανόν κάποια Links να έχουν προβλήματα για λίγη ώρα.

----------


## makelaris

::  ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΜΑΚΕΛΑΡΗΣ AWMN 9981 ΜΕ ΑP BRIGDE ΤΟΝ CTSO AWMN 8915 ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου και καλώς όρισες.
Καλό θα ήταν να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, κάνουν κακό στην ψυχική μας υγεία.

Για τον Νίκο που περιμένει καιρό αύριο το AP θα είναι έτοιμο (μην σου πω σήμερα) οπότε στήστα όλα και συνδέσου. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να περάσω από εκεί αυτό το Σ/Κ για βοήθεια, αλλά ότι χρειαστείς μου λες.

Το Link με tlogic ψιλοπροβληματίζεται γιατί του αλλάζουμε τα στηρίγματα στον ιστό του. (τώρα μάλιστα έπεσε)

Θα αλλαχθεί ένα feeder στο Link με τον insane.
Oι αντιρίδες μπαίνουν τώρα που γράφω (η πρώτη μπήκε ήδη)
Το απόγευμα θα ακολουθήσει νέο κεντράρισμα σε όλα τα Links.

Περιμένω τον #proteas να πάρει το καλώδιο utp που χρειάζεται για το μεταξύ μας Link.

----------


## tlogic

Αποστόλη τσέκαρε λίγο το link μας γιατι έχει χαλάσει πολύ το σήμα.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ναι το ξέρω. Δυστυχώς χθες έμεινα από μπαταρία στο laptop και δεν μπορεσα να το κεντράρω μετά τα στηρίγματα. Το καλό είναι ότι τελειώνουμε. Μέχρι το απόγευμα θα κεντραριστουν όλα τα Links.

Επίσης αν δεις καμιά αποτυχημένη απόπειρα με το δικό μου login στους υπόλοιπους routers σου είναι γιατί έψαχνα την ip από το δικό μου wrap για να δω πόσο χάλια είναι το σήμα.  ::   ::

----------


## tlogic

> Ναι το ξέρω. Δυστυχώς χθες έμεινα από μπαταρία στο laptop και δεν μπορεσα να το κεντράρω μετά τα στηρίγματα. Το καλό είναι ότι τελειώνουμε. Μέχρι το απόγευμα θα κεντραριστουν όλα τα Links.
> 
> Επίσης αν δεις καμιά αποτυχημένη απόπειρα με το δικό μου login στους υπόλοιπους routers σου είναι γιατί έψαχνα την ip από το δικό μου wrap για να δω πόσο χάλια είναι το σήμα.


No problem  ::  
Προσπαθησα και εγώ να μπω στο router σου με το login μου σήμερα αλλα
δεν δούλεψε αν μπορεις δες το και αυτό.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κεντραρίστηκαν τα Links με tlogic και tholos (πιστεύω με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα). Βελτιώθηκε το σήμα με jimmy.
Αυτή την ώρα κεντράρεται και το link με insane και αυτό με anman (όχι ότι χρειάζεται αλλά..)

Το ΑP είναι UP! Με dhcp (μέχρι 10 άτομα),dns κτλ έτοιμο.
Υπενθυμίζω οι πελάτες >24h επικοινωνούν μαζί μου ή με τον nuke. Όποιον δω και δεν τον ξέρω τον κόβω.
Οι μόνιμοι επικοινωνούν πάλι μαζί μας για να τους δοθεί static ip και subnet για το εσωτερικό τους δύκτιο. Nαι μισώ το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## tlogic

> Κεντραρίστηκαν τα Links με tlogic και tholos (πιστεύω με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα). Βελτιώθηκε το σήμα με jimmy.
> Αυτή την ώρα κεντράρεται και το link με insane και αυτό με anman (όχι ότι χρειάζεται αλλά..)


το δικό μας πάντως επανήλθε βελτιωμένο  ::  
well done!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Και τα υπόλοιπα κεντραρίστηκαν.
Νομίζω ότι είμαστε εντάξει με όλους.

Και του insane αξιοπρεπές είναι, αν και σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα χάνει.
Όταν γυρίσεις φώναξε για κεντράρισμα και από την πλευρά σου να δούμε πόσο πάει. Πάντως από κανάλια δείχνει να παίζει καλά μονάχα εκεί που είναι, και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σε μένα δεν έχει καμία διαφορά οπότε μένει χαμηλά.
Ping flood έχει μια χαρά. Το bw test είναι αξιοπρεπές (αν και χαμηλότερο έλαφρά σε απόδοση από τα υπόλοιπα links.) Θα δούμε τι traffick περνάει και θα ενεργήσουμε ανάλογα. Πιστεύω πάντως ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθεί αν το ξανακεντράρεις. Του αλλάξαμε αρκετά την διεύθυνση που κοιτάει και κερδίσαμε 8-9 db.

Το AP είναι ενεργό και περίμενει κόσμο!

Το dell φαίνεται να έχει θέμα τροφοδοσίας και έτσι το επόμενο link θα περιμένει. Αν και στο σπίτι παίζει μια χαρά, με 15m προέκταση μέσω utp προφανώς έχει πτώση τάσης και αν και ανάβουν τα φωτάκια, δεν απαντάει σε pings. Θα το δούμε από Δευτέρα πλέον.

Οι εργασίες προς το παρόν ολοκληρώθηκαν. Συγνώμη στους γείτονικούς κόμβους που τους ταλαιπώρησα και μάλιστα σε τόσο χάλια εποχή.
[Μαζί με τα links tholos->acynonix, jimmys-.(kats)->maxfuels έπεσε και το insane->top (από το πρωί) με αποτέλεσμα όλοι οι παραπάνω να έχουν έξοδο εμένα και φαντάζομαι να εκνευρίζονται κάθε φορά που κάτι πείραζα. ]
Για καλό ήταν, είμαστε μια χαρά, έχουμε 5+ΑP και συνεχίζουμε!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αν μπορεις κοιταξε το λινκ με τον jimmys.....κοιταξε λιγο το bandwidth που μπορει να περασει απο τα λινκ σου...διοτι με το jimmys μονο 7-8 MBs περνανε  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Είναι πλέον παραπάνω μετά το κεντράρισμα. Και είναι πολύ λογικό (10Μbps) με δεδομένες τις συνθήκες του link και το κεντράρισμα.. αλλού.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Απλα θυμαμαι οτι επαιζε στα 20MBs παλιοτερα  ::  και με τις ιδιες συνθηκες!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Με nstream ναι  ::  , αλλά το βγάλαμε την επόμενη μέρα της δηιουργίας του link θυσιάζοντας αρκετά mbps διότι ανέβαζε pings λόγω τις ιδιαιτερότητάς του . Τα είχαμε πει και με pm τότε, θεωρώ τα pings >>>>>>>>> πιο σημαντικά από το throughput.
To σήμα δεν έχει αλλάξει ιδιαίτερα.
Το γεγονός ότι πλέον ο άλλος χρήστης περνάει πάντα από εκεί τις τελευταίες μέρες (δεν εχει άλλη εναλλακτική) και φυσικά το ότι το κεντράρισμα έγινε πάνω του ίσως να το επιρεάσει, αλλά πάλι, όχι τόσο πολύ.
Πάντως traffic shaping, limits κτλ δεν έχω βάλει κυρίως επειδή ... δεν έχω κάτσει να δω πως. Φυσικά αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο κάποια στιγμή θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση την ίδια στιγμή, προς το παρόν πάντως δεν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post για τις εξελίξεις.
Το AP είναι στο κανάλι 10.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έχει κολλήσει ο router του anman. Το Link έπεσε, θα επανέλθει μόλις γίνει restart. Μοναδική έξοδος για όλο τον κόσμο ο tlogic  ::  
(Μην το γρουσουζεύω..)

----------


## tlogic

Ενημερώθηκε και το mrtg με τα νέα links  ::  

http://mrtg.babba.awmn

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πολλά ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πρώτος μόνιμος client πλεον συνδεδεμένος ο antonatos #6518 
Καλώς όρισες.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To ssid στο AP αλλάχθηκε σε "awmn-4410AP". Το κανάλι παραμένει το 10.

----------


## tlogic

> Πρώτος μόνιμος client πλεον συνδεδεμένος ο antonatos #6518 
> Καλώς όρισες.


Που είναι η κίνηση στο AP ΟΕΟ;;

Νέος client και δεν leechare ανελέητα;

Περίεργο  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τώρα που συνδέθηκε με το καλό τον έβαλα να φτιάξει σωστά τον ιστό.
Με κουτάκι για τo dlink, μικρότερο και ασφαλέστερο ιστο και σωστότερη στόχευση.
Εξ άλλου έχει και μια διμεγάμπιτη στο σπίτι οπότε δεν διψάει και πολύ.  ::  
Πάντως από τις δοκιμές του δεν βλέπω μεγάλο bw στο mrtg και ανησυχώ.
edit:. to mrtg μετραει μέσους όρους οπότε είναι οκ..
Θα έρθει και το traffic , τώρα ανοίξαμε!

----------


## Antonatos

καλημερα εχουν περασει 3 μερες και το λινκ ειναι ακομα ανοιχτο κανα2-3 και 4 φορες κολλησε το Δλινκακι μου. αλλα οκ ακομα ψαχνομαι και δεν εχω κανει ουτε leech ουτε dc ενα προχειρο ελεγχο εχω μονο 4.2 mbps δλδ 550kbytes το sec.

----------


## Antonatos

ελα βρε BABBA τι ειπες οτι εχω 2mbit τωρα θα με θεωρουν κανενα πλουσιοπαιδο και ανηκω στη ταξη των ευγενων.  ::   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αναζητούνται οι ύποπτοι με

00:14:A8:AC:E1:E7
00:14:7F:01:A1:0C
00:04:75:8C:15:8F

να περάσουν να πουν μια καλημέρα με pm

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Φώτο από την Omni και τα νέα πιάτα, τις αντιρίδες, το 2ο κουτί κτλ

----------


## nuke

ρε αληταρά babba τόση δουλειά ρίξαμε με τον lagman και γράφεις babbaomni...??


εντάξει το ότι ο κόμβος λέγεται babba το φάγαμε .. αλλά όχι και babbaomni.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραιος....προσεξε λιγο το συστημα στηριξης στο ap!

----------


## Nefalim

ντροπη και αισχος στον babba ουτε μια μπυρα δε μπορουσανε να πιουνε ο lagman με τον nuke. μετα ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ κανε αδερφο να δεις καλο 

ρε κσ κσ κσ κσ κσ  ::

----------


## kats

Nuke στην πρωτη φωτο στα αριστερα ενα πρασινο που διακρινω τι ειναι; Τhe bomb has been planted? (Ρε @!#!#! εχω καει εντελως...  ::   ::  )

----------


## nuke

affirmative... 


εεεεε δε ξέρω ρε γμτ.. κ εγω το κοίταζα καλά καλά.. λες??  ::   ::

----------


## mapas

babba τι λές θα κάνουμε κανένα link με εμένα ? vpn... ξέρεις εσύ  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Δεν βάλαμε dsl στο πατρικό κουμπάρε.
Αλλά κάτσε να έρθει το τηλ στο σπίτι και προβλέπω 3πλο vpn με no-ip και lan parties!

H omni πάει όπως και με τους πλανήτες. Όποιος βάζει πρώτος την fotoγραφία κατοχυρώνει και το όνομα  :: . Αλλα επειδή είμαι καλό παιδί θα ονομάσω την άλλη την omni που δώσαμε δανεική nukeomni. Ο lagman μπορεί να ονομάσει την μπύρα lagmythosman οπότε θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Άντε να ονομάσουμε και τις αντιρρήδες nuk.arides.

@nikosaei για δώσε μερικές ιδέες. Τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε? Καμιά foto?

Εκτός του antonatos ποιό άλλο καλό παιδί είναι συνδεδεμένο και δεν το λέει? Και μάλιστα με static και όχι dhcp?
Μήπως να τον κόψω? OEO?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέος ύποπτος με *edited:εμφανίστηκε*. Για να εμφανιστεί να τον δούμε.
Θυμίζω ψάχνουμε και τους
00:14:A8:AC:E1:E7
00:14:7F:01:A1:0C
00:04:75:8C:15:8F 
αν και δεν έχουν μπει εδώ και κάνα 2 μέρες.

----------


## bedrock

babba we are back and ready for business!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

The problem is that i am not ready ..
Όπως σου είχα πει στο τελευταίο Pm ο στόχος ήταν να βάλουμε το utp καλώδιο με τον #proteas και να βάλουμε πιατάκι εκεί. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο mirglip (o #proteas) δεν έχει δώσει σημεία ζωής τελευταία και δεν τον βλέπω ούτε στο msn εδώ και καιρό. Η τελευταία μας επικοινωνία (αφού είχαμε μετρήσει το πόσο utp θέλαμε , είχαμε συζητήσει για εξοπλισμό και είχαμε κανονίσει που θα μπει το πιάτο και από που θα περνάει το utp) ήταν ότι πνίγεται με την δουλειά αυτό το διάστημα, αλλά τον ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ οπότε μόλις βρει χρόνο θα πάει να αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμό. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα... Δεν ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω.
Φυσικά εγώ είχα την καβάτζα για την περίπτωση που ο ίδιος αργούσε να ετοιμαστεί. Έχω ένα dell με atheros το οποίο προοριζόταν για τον κόμβο Age, #4904 o οποίος όμως εν τέλει δεν έχει την οπτική και παραμένει ασύνδετος.
Το dell μπήκε στην ταράτσα και τροφοδοτήθηκε με 15m καλώδιο.
Όπως ήταν φυσικό είχε πτώση τάσης . Εγώ ξεγελάστικα από το linksys wer54g, το οποίο δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα με 30m καλώδιο που το είχα εγώ ως client, ξέχασα όμως πως το wrt παίζει και με πολύ λιγότερα V αφού έχει εσωτερικό μετατροπέα 12->5. Αποτέλεσμα το dell ανάβει αλλά δεν pingάρεται και εγώ με το dell στα χέρια να ψάχνω μετασχηματιστή 5.5V 2A ελπίζοντας να μην το κάψω, μιας και δεν έχω και αμπερόμετρο να το μετρήσω.
Όταν λοιπόν εμφανιστεί o #proteas θα τον ζαλήσω περί του link.
Μέχρι τότε... ανταλλάσσω μετασχηματιστή 5V,2A με έναν 5.5V,2A και δώρο 
1 εισιτήριο (ενιαίο).
Επίσης αν κάποιος πήρε το ram Σεπτεμβρίου, έχω κάτι ερωτήσεις για το δωρο του. Ας στείλει ένα Pm. (Άσχετο)

----------


## insane

(Den Exw ellinika)
Loipon ekana kentrarisma sto piato mou kai opws tha eides beltiothike to
sima kata 5-6 db.
Ekatsa kai epaiza me tis sixnotites kai eida gia sixnotites panw apo tis 5700 den mporousa na se scanarw kathoulou.To kanali pou ebala exei to kalitero apotelesma.

Mallon ta feader mas den sintonizontai ........

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

nice work.
Πράγματι αισθητή βελτίωση.
Μόνο που ήταν πολύ κοντά με το link με tholos στα κανάλια οπότε για να μην έχουμε επικαλύψεις κατέβασα τον tholos χαμηλότερα.
Αν κάποιος από τους γείτονες θέλει να παίξει με τα κανάλια για να βελτιώσουμε το σήμα του είναι ευπρόσδεκτος. Απ' ότι είδα μια χαρά είναι βέβαια, αλλά θα το ψάξω κι εγώ όταν βρώ λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέος client ( δανεικός ) ο #7934 cybersoul με περιστασιακή χρήση του AP.
Καλώς όρισες.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Γίνεται μια αλλάγη στην ip του link με anman (και αντίστοιχα bgp κτλ)
για λόγους λιγότερων entries στο iptables για το AP.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Και οι insane - kosastidas να μιλήσουν με nuke.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέο link με proteas (#9247) με utp καλώδιο.
Το επόμενο ασύρματο link θα βγει εκεί, ο γείτονας πλέον είναι up!
Φτάσαμε τα 6+AP!

Και ναι βοήθησε και ο lagman σε αυτό το link.

----------


## B52

> Νέο link με proteas (#9247) με utp καλώδιο.


Mε τι σημα ?  ::   ::  χωρις πλακα τωρα μακαρι να ειχα και εγω 3 λινκακια με utp....  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

στο ΑP βρίσκονται συνδεδεμένοι οι 

laptop 10.17.136.88	00:0F:B5:85:C5:FF	
firespit 10.17.136.85 00:0E:9B:C0:B9:1B	

παρακαλουνται να επικοινωνήσουν να τους γνωρίσουμε.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Tα link με tholos και insane είναι κάτω για άγνωστο σε μένα λόγο.
Το link με jimmy διακόπτεται.

----------


## tireas

> Tα link με tholos και insane είναι κάτω για άγνωστο σε μένα λόγο.
> Το link με jimmy διακόπτεται.


Χτές το βράδυ από οτι είδα από εμένα είναι ΟΚ θα τα δω ξανά σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Babba
> 
> Tα link με tholos και insane είναι κάτω για άγνωστο σε μένα λόγο.
> Το link με jimmy διακόπτεται.
> 
> 
> Χτές το βράδυ από οτι είδα από εμένα είναι ΟΚ θα τα δω ξανά σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα.


Σήμερα πήγα σπίτι. Έκανα scan από εμένα, πιάνω 6-7 if.
Μπήκα στον router σου, έκανα scan από το if babba αλλά δεν έπιανε τίποτα, ούτε σε b ούτε σε a. Λογικά και εμένα να μην έπιανε θα έπιανε κάτι , έστω και σε b. Άρα κάτι άλλο παίζει. Από το mrtg φαίνεσαι ασύνδετος από την δευτέρα το βράδυ (12-1 η ώρα) που αν δεν κάνω λάθος έβρεχε. Δες μήπως κουνήθηκε κάτι ή έχει πάρει νερά πουθενά.  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

O insane πρέπει να είναι όλος κάτω γιατί το 10.17.132.1 που είναι ο router του δεν απαντά, πέφτει σε λούπα.

Συγκεκριμένα η λούπα καταλήγει:

20 149 ms 119 ms 34 ms 10.80.190.130
21 125 ms 12 ms 44 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.98]
22 139 ms 55 ms 94 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]
23 199 ms 108 ms 299 ms routerboard.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.217]
24 86 ms 16 ms 60 ms gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
25 185 ms 92 ms 77 ms gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
26 30 ms 61 ms 253 ms gw-sv1eft.speedy.awmn [10.84.231.110]
27 18 ms 104 ms 18 ms gw-sv1ceb.scorpion.awmn [10.80.211.106]
28 181 ms 250 ms 276 ms 10.80.190.130
29 456 ms 183 ms 161 ms gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.98]
30 1232 ms 247 ms 185 ms gw-viper7gr.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.121]

race complete.

Σύμπτωση αλλά έπεσαν όλα μαζί  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ένα πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε στα pings με anman φτιάχθηκε αλλάζοντας κανάλι. Προφανώς κάποιο άλλο link έπαιζε εκεί και υπήρχε θόρυβος.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To AP είναι κάτω από χτές το βράδυ. Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον μετασχηματιστή του (κάτι με τα σιδεράκια). 
Οι ηλεκτρονικοηλεκτρολόγοι του κόμβου έχουν επιληφθεί του θέματος.
Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To AP είναι και πάλι up.
Θα μελετηθεί το ζητημα του μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## tireas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tireas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Babba
> 
> ...


Ήταν το feeder. Είχε γεμίσει νερό μέχρι επάνω. Το παράξενο είναι ότι δεν βγαίνει ούτε σταγόνα. Θα το κρατήσω γεμάτο για ενθύμιο.  ::

----------


## jimis123

ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΚΟΨΑ :το λινκ δεν επαιζε οπως επρεπε να παιζει σωστα και εκρινα σκοπιμο για το καλο του δικτυου οτι επρεπε να το διακοψουμε!

Τα λινκ ηδη παιζει με gas κλειδωμενο στα 54 και ισχυ στο 0mW!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Χαίρομαι που συμφώνησες. Καλα Links.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έχει πέσει το link με tlogic. Για να το ψάξουν οι συνδιαχειριστές.

Έχουμε κάποια προβλήματα στο Link με insane.
Επειδή ακούω πολλά για νερά που έχουν πάρει πολλά feeder (αν και το δικό μου σε scan που έκανα έπιανα μια χαρά ένα σωρό πράγματα άρα παίζει) όταν με το καλό ξαναπάω από το σπίτι (αν η κατάληψη συνεχιστεί θα πάω την παρασκευή) θα κοιτάξω να το κατεβάσω και να το ελέγξω. Εν τω μεταξύ αν μπορείς insane ρίξε μια ματιά στο δικό σου. Πάντως σε εμένα δεν έχει κουνηθεί τίποτα και όταν scanάρει πιάνει τα δικα μου links + 4 ακόμα με αξιοπρεπές σήμα (καλύτερο από το δικό μας), (μερικά τα βλέπω για πρώτη φορα πάντως) οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω αυτό. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
Πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα.
Οι client του κόμβου να με ενημερώσουν εδώ για το αποτέλεσμα. 
(1. αν παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα 2. αν το ΝΑΤ ειναι disabled)
Θα αποστελει mail σχετικά στους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε το #2 είτε μπαίνοντας στο irc και βλέποντας με τι ip σας εμφανίζει είτε από εδώ http://www.eastattica.awmn/tools/ (όταν επανέλθει ασύρματα , user/pw awmn/awmn)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Α και με αυτό το post έγινα μπαρμπούνι  ::  Τον κολιό δεν τον χώνεψα ποτέ και η τσιπούρα λόγω nemo είναι το καλύτερό μου . nuke  ::  ::  ::

----------


## nuke

φτου φτου φτου...

τι να πω και εγώ μια ταπεινή κουτσομούρα... αλλά που θα πάει...είμαστε περισσότεροι κ θα σας κάνουμε κανα ντου μεγαλόψαρα κ θα ψάχνεστε...η ώρα πλησιάζει.. εγώ πότε θα γίνω ξιφίας?  ::  

ανεβαίνω ταράτσα να δω τι γίνεται κ επανέρχομαι για νεότερα..

----------


## nuke

feeders ok
αντιρρίδες ok
ιστοί ok
hager fl02a ok
hager πλαστικό ok

κοινώς δεν έχει κουνιθεί τίποτα,δεν έχει πάρει νερά τίποτα - έγινε και σχετοκό crash test στους ιστούς κ δε πήρανε χαμπάρι..  ::  


άμα συνεχίσω να ποστάρω με αυτό τον ρυθμό με βλέπω για χταπόδι και τότε babba να σε δω..  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To feeder του insane δες το καλύτερα μπας και. είναι πιο ψηλά από τα άλλα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λοιπόν. Μετά την σημερινή μου επιτόπια αυτοψία έχουμε και λέμε 

1. to feeder tou tlogic πήρε νερό. Κατέβηκε και στεγνώνει. Μάλλον θα το πάω στον nvak για στεγανοποίηση.

2. Το feeder του insane φαίνεται εντάξει . (δεν είναι nvak) Μάλιστα σε scan πιάνει ένα σωρό πράγματα και με πιάνουν από μακρυά. Αντιθέτως έκανα scan από τον κόμβο του insane και πιάνει μονάχα τα δικά του , όπως έκανε και το δικό μου βρεγμένο feeder. Σάκη καλό θα ήταν να το κοιτάξεις. Θα κατεβάσω το δικό μου να το δω καλύτερα όταν γυρίσει ο nuke αλλά πάντως δεν πλατσουρίζει όπως το άλλο όταν το κουνάω βιαίως και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί.


3. Το feeder tholos (επίσης not nvak) είναι μια χαρά, το feeder anman (nvak) επίσης μια χαρά. Το utp καλώδιο με proteas δεν έχει τίποτα  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τα παραπάνω επιβεβαιώθηκαν.
Άλλαξα μόλις το feeder του tlogic με αυτό του insane και το link είναι πάλι up.
Βέβαια για να τα καταφέρω έκανα καμιά 20αριά προσπάθειες μέχρι να βρώ την ip του wrap1 του tlogic ώστε να σηκώσω το if οπότε οσοι δείτε αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες με το username μου (tlogic και γειτονικοί κόμβοι) μην ανυσηχείτε, δεν είχα κακό σκοπό.
Άρα από τα παραπάνω συμπαιραίνω πως : εγώ και ο insane έχουμε από ενα feeder με νερά. Το δικό μου στεγνώνει αλλά μάλλον θα περάσει και από τον nvak για στεγανοποίηση. Που σημαίνει insane-babba κάτω μέχρι να βρεθεί feeder ή να στεγνώσει το ήδη υπάρχον και να στεγανοποιηθεί.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Oι clients ανέφεραν αυξημένα Pings και χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Με το laptop που συνδέθηκα δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Νερά η omni δεν φαίνεται να έχει, αλλά ευτυχώς έχω και spare.
Άλλαξα το κανάλι στο 12 για να δώ αν υπάρχει αλλαγή αλλά πάλι τα pings ψηλά είναι. Βέβαια έχουμε και 4.4ΜΒit traffic που επηρεάζει, αλλά...

Τέλος πάντων θα κοιτάξω να πάρω πίσω την omni που έχω δανείσει για να δω αν υπάρχει διαφορά.

----------


## maxfuels

Ρε Απόστολε γιατί παλικάρι μου ποστάρεις καθε 2 λεπτά και δεν βαζεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο να στεγνώσει την omni με το σεσουάρ ;  ::   ::  

Υ.γ : Αυριο περιμένω ολο το group στις 7.00 .....  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Ρε Απόστολε γιατί παλικάρι μου ποστάρεις καθε 2 λεπτά και δεν βαζεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο να στεγνώσει την omni με το σεσουάρ ;   
> 
> Υ.γ : Αυριο περιμένω ολο το group στις 7.00 .....


Κάθε μια ώρα postαρα  ::   ::  Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δουλεύει  :: 
Για αύριο δεν το υπόσχομαι, θα εξαρτηθεί, αλλά πάντως εκπροσώπιση θα έχουμε  ::   ::

----------


## nuke

> Ρε Απόστολε γιατί παλικάρι μου ποστάρεις καθε 2 λεπτά και δεν βαζεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο να στεγνώσει την omni με το σεσουάρ;



ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΦΑΛΑΙΝΟΣΥΝΑΓΡΙΔΑ!
 ::

----------


## anman

Ακόμα κατάληψη έχει το Μαρούσι???

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ναι. Αύριο παραδίδουν, Δευτέρα ξεκινάμε ξανά.
Είχαμε εχτές συνάντηση με εκπροσώπους από τα 3 σχολεία του σχολικού συγκροτήματος και τα βρήκαμε όσον αφορά τα τοπικά αιτήματα (οι δικοί μας δεν είχαν και τίποτα, απ'τα άλλα 2 είχαν κάποια παράπονα) και τελικά πείστηκαν πως 13 μέρες είναι αρκετές για να τις αναπληρώσουμε και από Δευέρα που χαλάει ο καιρός θα την λήξουν , ανεξάρτητα από την απόφαση των άλλων σχολείων και του συντονιστικού της καταληψης. Το θετικό είναι πως δεν υπήρξαν ζημιές στο σχολείο, πλην ενός προβλήματος στο κυλικείο το περασμένο Σ/Κ το βράδυ όπου κάποιοι άνοιξαν και πήραν περίπου 70ε σε ψιλά και κάτι σοκολάτες. Περιφρούρηση από τους μαθητές δεν υπήρξε το Σ/Κ και από εκείνη την ημέρα επιτρέπουν στον φύλακα να μπαίνει και να κάνει την δουλειά του. Μεταξύ μας, όσοι καθηγητές χρειάστηκαν να μπουν για δουλείες του σχολείου έμπαιναν (πχ μισθοδοσία ή ανάληψη υπηρεσίας μιας καινούργιας ωρομίσθιας). Γενικά αν δεν δημιουργείς κλίμα τα παιδιά κάθονται ήρεμα. Όλα μα όλα τα επεισόδια που βλέπουμε στις ειδήσεις είμαι σίγουρος ότι προκαλούνται από λάθος χειρισμό.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέος client στο AP o Morrissey #447. Καλώς όρισες.

----------


## proteasdev

Επανήρθα δριμύτερος !

Λοιπόν έχω σταμπάρει τα παρακάτω για αγορά 
(για να τελειώνω με τα εσωτερικά requirements) :

CM9 κάρτα :
Wistron CM9 Atheros 65mw 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... bsubcat=-1

Mini PCI Adaptor - Four MiniPCI Standard Slots :
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

Βαδίζω τον δρόμο της αρετής και της εγκράτειας ..
εεχχμμ.. θέλω να πω είμαι σε σωστό δρόμο για τις αγορές μου ?

Τρίτη παραγγέλνω !

----------


## tlogic

Ο κόμβος πρέπει να είναι down.
Το link μας φαίνεται να έχει πέσει εδώ και ένα μισάωρο περίπου.
Από τα logs μου:


```
Nov  6 19:31:04 10.42.47.225 wrap1::Wireless: Babba: 00:0B:6B:4C:E3:83 disconnected
```

Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι το 10.17.136.0 ακόμα ανακοινώνεται στo
routing table.

*EDIT*: Μόλις επανήλθε!


```
Nov  6 21:53:38 10.42.47.225 wrap1::Wireless: Babba: 00:0B:6B:4C:E3:83 connected
```

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι.
Είχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος από νωρίτερα, το ap που δεν είναι πάνω στο ups έπεσε φυσικα αμέσως , ο router κράτησε αρκετά παραπάνω μεν αν και με το pc πάνω το ups χάνει αρκετά μέχρι να το πάρεις χαμπάρι και να το κλείσεις.

Το ρεύμα θα πρέπει να είχε επανέλθει νωρίτερα αλλά οι δικοί μου δεν το πήραν χαμπάρι και από την δοκιμές τους να δουν αν είναι δικό μας η της δεη (της δεη ήτανε) είχε ξεχαστεί μια ασφάλεια κάτω.
Γύρισα και την ανέβασα.
Tα link με tlogic -anman επανηλθαν, του tholos αν και το είδα δεν το πειράζω μιας και από ότι κατάλαβα κάνει κάποιες δοκιμες.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Γίνονται κάποιες εργασίες στο AP.
Θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα για λίγο.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

AP up again
Sorry for the trouble

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

neos client o DRLO #4358
τo link με insane είχε προβλήματα και προσπαθούμε να το σπάσουμε.
Προσωρινά αντικαταστάθηκε με το babba-gormir το οποίο θέλει λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμα για να στρώσει, αλλά άμα καταφέρουμε και το κάνουμε να παίξει σωστά θα το μονιμοποιήσουμε.  ::

----------


## DrLO

το πιάτο στο μπαλκόνι στήθηκε αν και το σήμα ανέβηκε "μόνο" 10-14 db.
σε σχέση με τα 7dbi κεραιάκια του WRT. Περίμενα κάτι παραπάνω.
Η στόχευση αριστερά δεξιά είναι ακόμα με το μάτι.
Ελπίζω σιγά σιγία να σε πιάνω καλύτερα.

edit :
αυριο θα δοκιμάσω και με dlink

edit2 :

Γιατί τα μεσημέρια σέρνεται και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα πετάει?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

mrtg.babba.awmn

----------


## tlogic

Είναι down ο κόμβος;

Στο mrtg φαίνεται στις 4 να σταμάτησαν τα πάντα.
Το link μας είναι down. Κάνω scan και πιάνω δύο awmn links
και ένα άσχετο.

----------


## nuke

μόλις γύρισα σπίτι από τη δουλειά και βρήκα κλειστό το ups ..

τώρα όλα οκ..τώρα γιατί ήταν κλειστό θα μάθουμε όταν επιστρέψει ο lagman..  ::

----------


## nuke

κάτι γίνεται μάλλον με τον μ/τ .. το ψάχνω.. συνεπώς up-down

----------


## lagman

Ειχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος και εκλεισα το ups γιατί βαραγε μες στα αυτιά μου στις 9 το πρωί.

Δέν ζητώ συγγνώμη γιατί ήθελα να κοιμηθώ και η μλκια χτύπαγε τιιιιιι ιτιιιιιιι
τιιιιι ιτιιιι τιιιι τιιιι τιιι...Ε μου σπασε τα νεύρα και το εκλεισα.
*Κομβούχος ειμαι οτι θέλω κανω.*

----------


## tlogic

> Ειχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος και εκλεισα το ups γιατί βαραγε μες στα αυτιά μου στις 9 το πρωί.
> 
> Δέν ζητώ συγγνώμη γιατί ήθελα να κοιμηθώ και η μλκια χτύπαγε τιιιιιι ιτιιιιιιι
> τιιιιι ιτιιιι τιιιι τιιιι τιιι...Ε μου σπασε τα νεύρα και το εκλεισα.
> *Κομβούχος ειμαι οτι θέλω κανω.*


  ::  και εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα στη θέση σου  ::  
ευτυχώς το ups μου είναι στην ταράτσα και δεν το ακούω!

----------


## costas43gr

> Ειχαμε διακοπή ρεύματος και εκλεισα το ups γιατί βαραγε μες στα αυτιά μου στις 9 το πρωί.
> 
> Δέν ζητώ συγγνώμη γιατί ήθελα να κοιμηθώ και η μλκια χτύπαγε τιιιιιι ιτιιιιιιι
> τιιιιι ιτιιιι τιιιι τιιιι τιιι...Ε μου σπασε τα νεύρα και το εκλεισα.
> *Κομβούχος ειμαι οτι θέλω κανω.*


Αν ειναι APC SmartUps καντο να σωπασει μια για παντα, δες εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... c&start=30  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Βρε άχρηστε άμα είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιιούμε τι το πήραμε? Καλά κάτσε να έρθω σπίτι...

----------


## gRooV

> Βρε άχρηστε άμα είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιιούμε τι το πήραμε? Καλά κάτσε να έρθω σπίτι...


LOOOL  ::   ::  Ορμα Αποστόλη....

----------


## nuke

down τα Link με anman , tlogic για λίγο να τσεκάρω..

----------


## nuke

thanks to antonatos μπήκε ο babba με vpn και τσέκαρε το mtik, εγώ ταράτσα για τα υπόλοιπα και τώρα όλα οκ...

αρκεί να μην κλείσει πάλι το ups ο lagman...  ::

----------


## kats

Σαν να προσεχεις το μικρο σου ξαδερφακι ειναι ο lagman!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Επίσης μετά από ώριμη σκέψη αρκετών μηνών αποφάσισα να αλλάξω το nickname μου από "Babba" σε "Age". O κόμβος φυσικά για ιστορικούς λόγους παραμένει με το ίδιο όνομα.

----------


## DrLO

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο DNS σου ?

----------


## nuke

τι πρόβλημα και πως θα το λύσω εγώ?

ο babba είναι στο εξωτερικό οπότε όταν θα λέτε ένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχω πάρει χαμπάρι θα λέτε και την λύση μαζί..  ::   ::

----------


## DrLO

> τι πρόβλημα και πως θα το λύσω εγώ?
> 
> ο babba είναι στο εξωτερικό οπότε όταν θα λέτε ένα πρόβλημα που δεν έχω πάρει χαμπάρι θα λέτε και την λύση μαζί..


Δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Από χθες βράδυ μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί (οπότε έβαλα secondary DNS αυτόν του litrotis) ενω έκανε ping ή tracert μια ip δε γινόταν με το όνομα. Εννοείται ότι δεν άνηγαν και σελίδες βάζοντας το όνομα.

ping και tracert στην 10.17.136.13 πχ γινοταν αλλά όχι βάζοντας "tracert router.babba.awmn".

edit :

Τώρα πάντως αίνεται να είναι ok, δουλέυει και μόνο με τον DNS του babba

edit2: 
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος



> [16:59] *** Disconnected
> [16:59] *** Connecting to dc.sialko.awmn...
> [17:00] *** Unknown address
> 
> 
> > tracert http://www.ngia.awmn
> Unable to resolve target systen name http://www.ngia.awmn
> 
> > tracert http://www.thelaz.awmn
> Unable to resolve target systen name http://www.thelaz.awmn

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κατ αρχην thelaz? Ντροπή σου.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ο dns ως ΜΤns παίζει ως client στον dns του spirosco ο οποίος είναι άψογος.
Ουσιαστικά υπεύθυνος είναι για το domain babba.awmn και για το reverse ns.
Άρα για το troubleshooting:
1. Αν δεν παίζει το router.babba.awmn, ap.babba.awmn σημαίνει ότι φταίω εγώ ή o main ns του awmn. Επειδή από inet2awmn gw που το δοκίμασα παίζει δεν φταίω εγώ.
2. Ο dns server Μου παίζει ως client στου spirosco. Πρoσωρινά προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν πάντοτε αν κάποιο link παίζει. (αυτό με τον anman που μας πάει spirosco αν παρουσιάσει ανεβοκατεβάσματα δεν θα παίζει σωστά ο dns για τα υπόλοιπα).
Αν και ουσιαστικά αυτη τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ίσως αλλάξω τον master μου με κάποιον άλλο. 
(Απ ότι είδα το link τρεμοπαίζει κατα περιόδους αρα και η διαδρομή με spirosco αλλάζει συνεχώς), όπως και άλλα 100+ routes.
3. Πάντα υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να μην παίζει ο dns αυτού που ψάχνείς, ή το ίδιο το site.

To πρόβλημά σου οφείλεται μάλλον στο 2. Θα το δουμε από του χρόνου.

 ::

----------


## mapas

re vlaka ase to forum kai ela na pame kamia oxford street!
eimai ston panw orofo kai perimenw na nty8eis. ante!

----------


## nuke

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


αυτά είναι!!

δώσε κουμπάρε!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέος client από σήμερα ο nioone #11247.
Καλώς όρισες.

Αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα give me feedback, αλλιώς θεωρώ ότι όλα παίζουν καλά.

----------


## Antonatos

Υπαρχει καπιο προβλημα ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ LEEcHARETE 8-12ΜΜ ευχαριστω.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Υπαρχει καπιο προβλημα ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ LEEcHARETE 8-12ΜΜ ευχαριστω.


Είναι η ώρα που leecharεις εσύ ε?
Μήπως να βάλοιυμε βάρδιες leeching  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lagman

Το access point θα κλείσει για 3 μέρες. Χρειάζομαι την μπρίζα για ερευνητικούς σκοπούς.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tlogic

::   ::   ::

----------


## Antonatos

Κανονισε Ντινο να κανεις καμια τετια πατατα και την εβαψες θα σε κρεμασω απο το πυλωνα της ΔΕΗ και θα φερνεις τριφασικο κατευθειαν στο AP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mapas

ως νέος client χαιρετώ.

Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα στοιχεία στο wind αλλά μπορείς να βρείς τις συντεταγμένες μου εδώ: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl...05375&t=h&om=1 

Αν και το link είναι 2384.5km πάει μια χαρά!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ως νέος client χαιρετώ.
> 
> Δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα στοιχεία στο wind αλλά μπορείς να βρείς τις συντεταγμένες μου εδώ: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl...05375&t=h&om=1 
> 
> Αν και το link είναι 2384.5km πάει μια χαρά!


Ναι ε? Εγώ πάλι έχω lag. Σβήσε την foto γιατί το επόμενο quote μου θα έχει δική σου foto με μακρυά μαλλιά και 20 κιλά παραπάνω  ::

----------


## nuke

φτου...

το έχασα ε?

γμτ..θα το έκανα εγώ quote και άντε να το έσβηνε μετά..  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> φτου...
> 
> το έχασα ε?
> 
> γμτ..θα το έκανα εγώ quote και άντε να το έσβηνε μετά..


Ναι λες και δεν ξέρω τον κωδικό σου  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kats

Το εχω εγω οποιος το θελει  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέος client ο evelpil (#9600).
Καλώς όρισες.

----------


## Antonatos

san na mazeftikan polu sauto to access point kairos na ti kanw gia BB se A
eeee Babba o pio palios client sou se xereta pote tha kanoume link???





ante 20 meres kai shmera ews otou anabathmisto

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> san na mazeftikan polu sauto to access point kairos na ti kanw gia BB se A
> eeee Babba o pio palios client sou se xereta pote tha kanoume link???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ante 20 meres kai shmera ews otou anabathmisto


Λες και δεν ξέρεις  ::  

Α και δεν σου είπα, μην γράφεις με greeklish  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το AP (πήρα 2 μηνύματα), το κοιτάζω

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά τώρα να δείτε τι παίζει. Είδα ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε ήδη (drlo απαντάει στα Pings), άρα πρέπει να είναι οκ, αν και traffic ακόμα δεν περνάει.
Από ότι είδα το πρόβλημα είναι 3 μέρες (η συσκευή έπαιζε, είχε κολλήσει το wireless κομμάτι) αλλά εμένα στα Pings Μου απάνταγε οπότε δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι. 
Γενικά αν έχετε πρόβλημα μπορείτε να βλέπετε το mrtg.babba.awmn και από το inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net ή awmn.ozo.com ή όποιον άλλον inet to awmn proxy βρείτε. Αν δεν υπάρχει traffic υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Μην διστάζετε επίσης να μου στέλνεται pm ή mail (τα κοιτάζω συχνά) για οτιδήποτε σας απασχολεί (πχ latency, signal drop etc).

----------


## DrLO

Ολα καλά τώρα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αύριο κυριακή 18/3 θα υπάρξουν μαζικές αλλαγές στον κόμβο.
Θα μπει νέος router ([email protected]) σε νέο κουτί, νέα τροφοδοσία με 220 σε σωλήνα για εξωτερικό χώρο από το σπίτι, Quagga, traffic shaping και γενικά θα έχουμε πάρα πολύ δουλειά. Λογικά ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω όλη την ημέρα και πιθανόν να προκύψουν επιπλέον προβλήματα και κάτι να μην παίζει σωστά. Υπομονή, θέλουμε να κάνουμε καλή δουλειά και όχι βιαστική. Πιθανόν και την Δευτέρα να είναι κάτω κάποια πράγματα. Θα ειδοποιηθούν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι με pm ή email και θα υπάρξει εδώ ανακοίνωση λήξης εργασιών.

Εκ της διευθύνσεως.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Οι εργασίες θα συνεχιστούν και αύριο. Η πολύ δουλειά έχει γίνει, μένει να λυθούν κάποια μικροπροβλήματα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Επανήλθαν το AP και το Link με gormir.
Σύντομα και τα υπόλοιπα.
Όποιος είχε account στον παλιό router και δεν παίζει τώρα ας με ειδοποιήσει γιατί δεν θυμάμαι όλα τα passwords.
Επίσης είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να δούμε λίγο τις συχνότητες σε όλα τα Links γιατί βλέπω να έχουν ξεφυτρώσει πολλά καινούργια γειτονικά.

----------


## DrLO

Από εδώ με μια πρώτη ματιά όλα φαίνονται να λειτουργούν όπως πριν

----------


## anman

Εμένα δεν με σήκωσες??? Σνιφ, κλαψ, λυγμ!!!!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Από εδώ με μια πρώτη ματιά όλα φαίνονται να λειτουργούν όπως πριν


Anman & tlogic up.
Μπήκε Qos στο AP, (αυτό το buggy του dd-wrt) για πείτε εντυώσεις μετά από 3-4 μέρες. Μιας και οι clients έχουν αυξηθεί αρκετά είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## DrLO

> Μπήκε Qos στο AP, (αυτό το buggy του dd-wrt) για πείτε εντυώσεις μετά από 3-4 μέρες. Μιας και οι clients έχουν αυξηθεί αρκετά είναι απαραίτητο.


Η δικηγόρος μου, σου ετοιμάζει εξώδικη δήλωση. 
Άκου εκεί leeching με 27kb/s .  ::   ::   ::  

Και πάνω που πούλησα τον εξοπλισμό μου

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Μπήκε Qos στο AP, (αυτό το buggy του dd-wrt) για πείτε εντυώσεις μετά από 3-4 μέρες. Μιας και οι clients έχουν αυξηθεί αρκετά είναι απαραίτητο.
> 
> 
> Η δικηγόρος μου, σου ετοιμάζει εξώδικη δήλωση. 
> Άκου εκεί leeching με 27kb/s .    
> 
> Και πάνω που πούλησα τον εξοπλισμό μου


Τόσο χάλια πάει?
Γιατι το όριο που του έδωσα είναι 5ΜΒιτ. Και βλέπω ήδη 4.5-5 Μbit κίνηση.  ::  
Απλώς με νοιάζει να παίζει το voip και τα games.

----------


## DrLO

Καλά μπορεί να ήταν και προσωρινό, τώρα πάει αρκετά καλύτερα ~450-500.

----------


## nuke

επίσης να ευχαριστήσω με τη σειρά μου τον insane και την dimi για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους η οποία ήταν καταλυτική για τις αλλαγές που έγιναν.. ::  



έλα ρε παιδί μου

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Προβλήματα. nuke go home!

----------


## DrLO

Από χθες το μεσημέρι κάποιο πρόβλημα φαίνεται να υπάρχει στο AP

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Όχι ακριβώς.. Βασικά το ap παίζει, ο κόμβος παίζει, μεταξύ τους χάνονται... Επειδή χτες έφτιαχνα το if με τον nian για να είναι έτοιμο όταν θα βγει το Link πιθανόν να κουνήθηκε το καλώδιο δικτύου που τα συνδέει. Βέβαια όταν έφυγα έπαιζε, το βράδυ που κάναμε restart το AP πάλι έπαιζε οπότε... Θα βάλω τους γνωστούς να κουνήσουν λίγο τα καλώδιο και να κάνουν ένα Reset το AP και θα περάσω το βράδυ από το σπίτι να το δω...

----------


## B52

Mε τον tlogik παιζει το λινκ σου ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Mε τον tlogik παιζει το λινκ σου ?


ναι παίζει, το δικό σας είναι κάτω..

Routing to Domain name Routes Type 10.17.136.197 gw-babba.tlogic.awmn. 7 BGP 0

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι? Είναι αρκετες μέρες που το έχω δει.
Ο anman έπεσε πριν από λίγο....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Κάποια link θα παρουσιάσουν αστάθεια μιας και κεντράρω ξανά και προσθέτω-αναδιοργανώνω πιάτα και καρτούλες. Αλλάχθηκε το καλώδιο του AP και τώρα τα χτεσινά προβλήματα επικοινωνίας πρέπει να αντιμετωπίστηκαν. Τέλος εργασιών λάπου στις 5.

----------


## lagman

Εγώ εποπτεύω όλη την κατάσταση.

Και έχω να δηλώσω, ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ???
ΖΗΤΑΩ
συμμόρφωση απο τους κλάιεντ ΜΟΥ και να με ανακυρρήξουν ΑμεσΑ κυριο διαχειριστή του κόμβου,Εχουμε επανάσταση κύριοι.
ΘΑ σας δώσω όσα ΜΒ νταουνλοαντ θέλετε.Χωρίς τραφικ σειπινγκ και π@π#ριές.
Αν δεν με αποδεχτείτε ώς αφέντη και κυρίαρχο σας θα τα ρίξω όλα χωρις προειδοποίηση.
Παρακαλώ λατρέψετε με.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 



ps:Αντωνάτε οτι και να κάνεις το λινκ θα στο κόψω εισαι καταδικασμένος ..
να σαπίσεις στην κόλαση..

----------


## proteasdev

> Εγώ εποπτεύω όλη την κατάσταση.
> 
> Και έχω να δηλώσω, ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ???
> ΖΗΤΑΩ
> συμμόρφωση απο τους κλάιεντ ΜΟΥ και να με ανακυρρήξουν ΑμεσΑ κυριο διαχειριστή του κόμβου,Εχουμε επανάσταση κύριοι.
> ΘΑ σας δώσω όσα ΜΒ νταουνλοαντ θέλετε.Χωρίς τραφικ σειπινγκ και π@π#ριές.
> Αν δεν με αποδεχτείτε ώς αφέντη και κυρίαρχο σας θα τα ρίξω όλα χωρις προειδοποίηση.
> Παρακαλώ λατρέψετε με.



Μα καλά ποστάρετε απο τις ταράτσες με pocket-pc ?  ::

----------


## Antonatos

Oti kai na peis Lagman eisai ligo mprosta mou. den ftouras tpt. Oso gia to an thes na eisai main Administrator tote mathe apo anoigoun kai kleinoun ta pc kai ela na mas peis.!!!!!!  ::  Kai pisteueis oti ta kataferneis dimosieuse to mobile sou oste otan pefti to AP na se pernoume kai na se krazoume omadikos.  ::  

P.S. Mhn prospathiseis pote na pareis ti thesh tou aderfou sou!! tha to metaniwseis exei polles euthines. (swsta babba???)  ::   ::  

P.S.2 Mhn me kraksete kati exei to system mou kai den mporw na grapso se ellinika ta emfanizei alabournezika

p.s.3 Lagman ematha oti sou emeine ena router board to bazoume ws tropeo se agwna Paintball tha kanoniso me Kabatha

----------


## DrLO

> ΘΑ σας δώσω όσα ΜΒ νταουνλοαντ θέλετε.Χωρίς τραφικ σειπινγκ και π@π#ριές.
> Αν δεν με αποδεχτείτε ώς αφέντη και κυρίαρχο σας θα τα ρίξω όλα χωρις προειδοποίηση.
> Παρακαλώ λατρέψετε με.


Πόσες φορές είδες το 300 ?

----------


## DrLO

Από χθες no AWMN here.

Τα ίδια με τη προηγούμενη φορά.

Άσε το κατσικάκι και πιάσε το Mtik !

----------


## proteasdev

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ (ως ταπεινός client αλλά σύντομα με πιάτο) ότι κάτι παίζει με το AP...

Απο χτες down.

----------


## DrLO

Ααααχχχχ,
Που 'σαι ρε routerboard

----------


## Antonatos

Mia apo ta idia apo to Savvato kata tis 22.30 einai down. Kati epathe dioti prin douleue (ekana axalinoto leeching)  :: 

p.s. Apo to sabbato ths anastashs to eipa ston AGE.

----------


## tlogic

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ. Από το Σάββατο είναι down o κόμβος σύμφωνα
με το mrtg.

----------


## nuke

χαλαρώστε ήμασταν εκτός αθηνών..

τώρα όλα οκ

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νέο Link με "nian" #11391
To link με tholos είναι κάτω.

----------


## DrLO

Το ότι σε πιάνω (έστω και με -93) σε απόστασση 350m me laptop μέσα από το σπίτι μου είναι καλό ή κακό ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Είναι φυσιολογικό. Βλέπω το μπαλκόνι σου άνετα με γυμνό μάτι, το πιάτο σου, και αν βγεις στο μπαλκόνι άνετα σε ξεχωρίζω. Επομένως είναι λογικό να με πιάνεις, και λογικό να είναι τόσο χάλια ώστε να μην μπορείς να συνδεθείς αφού κρατάμε χαμηλά την ισχύ. (350m και τοίχος - έστω και αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο εμπόδιο- δεν είναι λίγα). Πάντως εγώ από τον 2ο δεν με πιάνω.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Καλωσορίζουμε τον προσωρινό μετανάστη από το AP του anman, 
babis____ #7196 . (άλλος ένας που το έχει δίπορτο  ::  [μου θυμίζει την εποχή που ήμουν περιφερόμενος client σε 4 AP]  ::  ::  )
Του ευχόμαστε καλή διαμονή για όσο χρειαστεί και ελπίζουμε να περάσει καλά στην παρέα μας.

----------


## lagman

> μετανάστη


Ολη τη σαβούρα μάζεψες ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ..


Κοίτα να περάσεις κάνα μάθημα και άσε το forum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Γίνονται εργασίες.
Κάποια πράγματα α ανεβοκατεβαίνουν για λίγο.

----------


## nuke

αύριο θα γίνουν εργασίες στον κόμβο λόγω κάποιον προβλημάτων που προέκυψαν... 

θα μπούν αντιρρίδες και στον 2ο ιστό οπότε θα έχουμε ανεβοκατεβάσματα και στο ap..

----------


## CyberSoul

παλι off-line?  ::  που μπορω να απευθυνθω για τα τα παραπονα?  ::   ::

----------


## lagman

Μια χαρά παιζει το ΑΡ..Εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα μάλλον.

 ::   ::

----------


## proteasdev

> αύριο θα γίνουν εργασίες στον κόμβο λόγω κάποιον προβλημάτων που προέκυψαν... 
> 
> θα μπούν αντιρρίδες και στον 2ο ιστό οπότε θα έχουμε ανεβοκατεβάσματα και στο ap..


Τρομερό! μα κι αυτοί εκεί βρήκαν να την βάλουν την καμινάδα...

----------


## nuke

αναβάλλονται όλα για την κυριακή πρώτα ο θεός..  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

να παμε βραδυ να γκρεμισουμε την καμιναδα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Παρακαλώ να προσέξετε και το πλακάκι στο κέντρο της foto, με την κλίση ώστε να έρχονται τα νερά από την καμινάδα στην δική μας ταράτσα και... ναι σωστά μαντέψατε πάνω στον router. Ευχαριστούμε τον γείτονα για το διαρκές test toy IP65 και του σωλήνα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο if από την νοητή προέκταση του κόμβου (proteas #9247 - διπλανή ταράτσα - συνδεδεμένος με Utp καλώδιο). Το If κοιτάζει προς Περιστέρι - Ίλιον. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας στείλουν ένα Pm.

----------


## CyberSoul

την παλευει ο γειτονας?  ::   ::

----------


## proteasdev

> την παλευει ο γειτονας?


Την παλεύω με την βοήθεια του Age αγαπητέ συντοπίτη.
Πάντως αν και έχει αρκετούς ασύνδετους (όπως φαίνονται στην WiND) γενικά δεν βλέπω και πολύ ενδιαφέρον για BB links.

Βέβαια για να πω το δίκαιο, κι εγώ άργησα να βάλω εξοπλισμό για BB -για άλλους λόγους-
οπότε δεν έχω και "δικαίωμα" να βιάζομαι...

Είδομεν...έχω καιρό να ψαχτώ κι εγώ για services στο μεταξύ...

----------


## DrLO

Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες βρήκα τρόπο να συνδεθώ στο inet και σας γράφω από το μαρκινό Πακιστάν.



Babba, θα παίξει κάποιος τρόπος να βλέπω .awmn sites από εδώ ?

ΥΓ : Μπορείς, αν είναι αναγκάιο, να ελευθερώσεις το subnet που έχω και να μου ξαναδώσεις 2 IPs. Πιθανόν μόλις ξανανέβω Ελλάδα να στήσω μόνο ένα PC για να το χρησιμοποιεί η αδελφή μου.

----------


## manoskol

> ........
> θα παίξει κάποιος τρόπος να βλέπω .awmn sites από εδώ ?


http://inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net
have fun  ::

----------


## nuke

ο κόμβος θα πέσει για κάνα 2ωρο το μεσημέρι ..

ο lagman έχει αναλάβει να τον σηκώσει οπότε τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...

χαρακτηριστικά μου είπε, γράψε ότι θα είναι down όλη μέρα να είμαστε μέσα..  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

xaxa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> ο κόμβος θα πέσει για κάνα 2ωρο το μεσημέρι ..
> 
> ο lagman έχει αναλάβει να τον σηκώσει οπότε τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...
> 
> χαρακτηριστικά μου είπε, γράψε ότι θα είναι down όλη μέρα να είμαστε μέσα..


  ::  Ντίνο προχώρα μην τους ακούς !  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Απενεργοποιήθηκε το QoS στο AP.
Αν παρατηρήσετε αλλαγή ενημερώστε.
Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί την επανενεργοποίησή του ενημερώστε.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εργασίες συντήρησης. Υπολογίστε ότι ο κόμβος θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει.

----------


## Antonatos

Αχ, τελικα πηρα μεγαλη ανακουφηση. Εχτες προσπαθωντας να Leecharo οσο μπορουσα (βλεπετε ο χρονοσ ειναι λιγοσ για μενα -ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ στο Μεσολογγι-) ειχα προβλημα: Δεν περνουσε τπτ. ουτε ενα πακετο. και αρχισα να ανησυχω. Τοτε ο Age μου ειπε οτι μαλλον με τη βροχη εμπασε νερα ο Αφρικανος. περιτο να σας πω οτι τραλαθηκα ευτυχος τα μεσανυχτα δουλευε μπομπα. Ακομα δεν καταλαβα τι εφταιγε. πιθανων απο τη πολυ ισχη το νερο εγινε υδρατμος  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

η απλα εμποδιζε το περιστερι μπροστα που σιγοψηνοταν ;p

----------


## Antonatos

Pwpw, ksenerwsa shmara h mana eftikse peristeri me patates.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Και ενώ όλα πήγαιναν καλά, οι αντηρίδες μπήκαν, τα πιάτα σουλουπώθηκαν, βγάλαμε και άλλο ένα if που θέλαμε (ο nuke έκανε όλη την δουλειά), εντόπισα και 2 από τις κάρτες που είχαν μειωμένη απόδοση και τις σουλούπωσα, (πιθανολογούσα ότι έφταιγαν 2 Pigtail που ήταν διαφορετικού τύπου) και όλα φαινόταν ότι έπαιζαν καλά , έγινε το κακό. Για άγνωστο λόγο ο router μπουτάρει, δείχνει connected, ανάβουν λαμπάκια τριγύρω κι όμως δεν παίζει τίποτα!! (λέτε να χτύπησε κάνας δίσκος ? καμιά μνήμη? κάτι άλλο?) ποιος ξέρει.. δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα αυτή την ώρα...  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λοιπόν...
Το πρόβλημα τελικά αποδείχτηκε ο τετραπλός...
Έτσι anman,tlogic, tholos(που ήταν off καιρό τώρα) και το link που ετοιμαζόταν με maiden κάτω  :: 

Παίζει το link με gormir, το link με nian, το utp με proteas (που πλέον είναι έξοδος αφού έβγαλε τελικά από ότι βλέπω στα traces link με jimmy123) & το ΑP.
Ο τετραπλός πάει για μελέτη για να δούμε το μέγεθος της ζημιάς...

Αυτό που κάνει είναι όταν βάζω τον τετραπλό σε οποιαδήποτε pci δεν βλέπει καμιά του κάρτα και αφού μπουτάρει μέσα σε 1-2 λεπτά νεκρώνει ο router.. Δεν απαντάει, δεν φαίνεται η mac address στο winbox στο pc, δεν παίζει κανένα link αλλά τα φωτάκια ανάβουν κανονικά.. Είχε κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία?

----------


## proteasdev

Ναι όντως βγήκε το 2ο link. (επιτέλους)

----------


## PrettyMaids

εγω φταιω ειμαι γκαντεμης  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα υπάρξουν ανεβοκατεβάσματα λόγω εργασιών.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

10.17.136.197 gw-babba.tlogic.awmn. 17 BGP 0
10.17.136.211 gw-babba.anman.awmn. 242 BGP 0
10.17.136.222 gw-babba.gormir.awmn. 139 BGP 0
10.17.136.230 gw-babba.nian.awmn. 60 BGP 0
10.17.136.30 gw-babba.proteas.awmn. 153 BGP 0
10.42.62.229 could.not.resolve. 42 BGP 0


Εργασίες complete.

#tlogic up! (-66/-67)

#anman up! (ισχύς 0 , signal -57)

Βγήκε το link με #maiden χωρίς πρόβλημα, μένει λίγο να κεντράρω (δεν είχα παρέα, ήτανε και ψηλά και το έκανα εντελώς στην τύχη )ώστε να μηδενίσουμε την ισχύ. (-62/-64)

Βελτιώθηκε το link με #nian (ισχύς 0, signal -48/-55 )

Το link με #proteas (utp) όπως είπαμε έχει πλέον έξοδο με τον #jimmy

Mε #gormir δεν πείραξα τίποτα.

Το πιάτο του #tholos ανέβηκε πάνω από την καμινάδα, περιμένει να δει αν υπάρχει φως από την άλλη πλευρά γιατί νιώθει μοναξιά.

Αισίως έχουμε 7+AP (1 κάτω,1 cable link)

----------


## DrLO

Καλημέρα στην Ελλάδα, και στη εκεί γειτονιά μου.

Στην Ελλάδα είμαι πελάτης του babba και συνηθισμένος στο ατελείωτο leechaρισμα στο AWMN (  ::  ) εδώ έχω αρχίσει να χαλιέμαι.

Τέλος πάντων επειδή στη Ελλάδα έχω κάποιον εξοπλισμό που κάθεται, αν υπάρχει κάποιος πελάτης του babba που ενδιαφέρεται να μεταβεί σε bb κόμβο μπορώ να του διαθέσω αρκετά πραγματάκια, αρκεί να με "παίξει" και εμένα.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με pm για περισσότερα.

----------


## proteasdev

Μετά την χθεσινοβραδυνή ευγενική προσφορά της ΔΕΗ με ανεβοκατεβάσματα τάσης και διακοπές ο κόμβος #9247-proteas είναι "κάτω" μετά απο απώλεια τροφοδοτικού. 
(ήταν και παλιό...)

Θα επανέρθει σήμερα απόγευμα που θα το αλλάξω.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Μετά την χθεσινοβραδυνή ευγενική προσφορά της ΔΕΗ με ανεβοκατεβάσματα τάσης και διακοπές ο κόμβος #9247-proteas είναι "κάτω" μετά απο απώλεια τροφοδοτικού. 
> (ήταν και παλιό...)
> 
> Θα επανέρθει σήμερα απόγευμα που θα το αλλάξω.


Μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση χτες πως όλα τα wireless link ήταν up (έπεσε ο maiden για πολύ λίγο) και το μόνο που έπεσε ήταν το cable link! Τελικά αθάνατος ο κόμβος, μην τον ματιάσω, παλεύει με την ζέστη και την ΔΕΗ και μου κάνει εντύπωση πως αντέχει ακόμα... Ας είναι καλά το ups..

----------


## kats

Πως και δε το εκλεισε ο lagman?  ::

----------


## proteasdev

proteas is up again...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Πως και δε το εκλεισε ο lagman?


Κοιμάται ακόμα στο σπίτι? Νόμιζα ότι μόνο για cs πήγαινε...

----------


## proteasdev

Παιδιά, 
ξέρουμε την αιτία που υπάρχει σχεδόν καθημερινό πρόβλημα στον ns ?

----------


## nuke

όχι και ο babba λείπει είναι διακοπές

----------


## proteasdev

Πολύ γκαντεμιά έχει πέσει. Κάτω το link με το #7430 και ο διαχειριστής λείπει.
ns problems στο #4410 και ο διαχειριστής λείπει..

----------


## Antonatos

Παιδια κατι επαθε το κομπιοτερ σας μαλλον κολλησε. το ΑΡ δεν το βλεπει

----------


## lagman

Εσύ είσαι κολλημένος.!

Ακόμα δεν γύρισες και άρχισες τα παράπονα!

----------


## Nefalim

ναι ρε παιδια φτιαχτε το PC...Οθτε πουλι να'ναι...ολο πεφτει !!!

----------


## insane

καλα ρε τι σου λενε???? κοφτουσ ολους.......αλλα φτιαξε πρωτα το PC...χοντρελα Nuke...

----------


## nuke

o komvos exei provlima kai peftei sxedon kathimerina ..

arxika tha valoume eksaerismo ston router kainourio trofodotiko kai vlepoume ..

mexri na ginoun auta mi stelnete pm - mail oti o komvos peftei..

-to kseroume -

----------


## insane

Τίποτα άλλο θες? να μαζευτούμε να σου κάνουμε αέρα ? Χοντρέλα Nuke .Ελα σπίτι σε θέλω,εχω εγω cooler να σου δώσω

----------


## Antonatos

Το καταστρεψατε το PC μια δουλεια σας βαλανε να κανετε και τα ρημαξατε ολα  ::  Μονο παιχνιδια ξερετε να παιζετε.  ::

----------


## nuke

σήμερα και αύριο θα γίνουν εργασίες στον κόμβο οπότε θα είναι down

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To pc ξαναφτιάχνεται από την αρχή οπότε οι εργασίες δεν τελειώσαν ακόμα.

----------


## PrettyMaids

ουτε τεχνικοι στο πλαισιο να ησασταν τοσες ωρες 

(Πλακα κανω)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nuke

το pc θα αργήσει λίγο να ανέβει δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό

----------


## PrettyMaids

::   ::   :: 

Τα ελεγα εγω ;p

----------


## maxfuels

> Τα ελεγα εγω ;p


Εσυ κοίτα να φτιάξεις το κόμβο σου γιατί θα σας κόψω το λινκ και ασε τα παιδιά να κανουν την δουλειά τους....  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PrettyMaids
> 
>   
> 
> Τα ελεγα εγω ;p
> 
> 
> Εσυ κοίτα να φτιάξεις το κόμβο σου γιατί θα σας κόψω το λινκ και ασε τα παιδιά να κανουν την δουλειά τους....


Ολα ετοιμα ειναι ρε κραχτη  :: 
Ασε που μου εχουν κατω κ το link

----------


## lagman

Δεσμεύομαι ότι αύριο κιολας θα επαναφέρω τον κόμβο στην αρχική του κατάσταση. 

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση λιτσερόνια (Αντωνάτε για σένα λέω)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τα υπόλοιπα φτιάχτηκαν, μας κλάταρε όμως αμέσως μετά ο δίσκος..
(ή κάτι κολάει στο boot, ή το bios έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις, κοινώς δεν φορτώνει το μπρίκι αν και το μηχάνημα bootάρει).
Θα ξαναπάω λοιπόν αύριο με οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο, νέο δίσκο, cdrom και τα σχετικά cd του ΜΤ και αισιοδοξούμε ότι θα επανέλθει. Αν είμαστε μάλιστα τυχεροί θα είναι έτοιμα (ελεύθερα αλλά ταγμένα) και 2 ακόμα If. Υπομονή..[/b]

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ξεπερασατε και το Πλαισιo...

Τεσπα, αναποδιες, καλη ανασυγκροτιση ;p

----------


## DrLO

Αν και μάλλον θα έχει φτιαχτεί μέχρι να έρθω Ελλάδα (27/9), αν χρειαστείς τίποτα (δίσκο ή CF+adaptor, mb, cpu, PSU κλπ) πέσ' μου.

----------


## tlogic

> Τα υπόλοιπα φτιάχτηκαν, μας κλάταρε όμως αμέσως μετά ο δίσκος..
> (ή κάτι κολάει στο boot, ή το bios έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις, κοινώς δεν φορτώνει το μπρίκι αν και το μηχάνημα bootάρει).
> Θα ξαναπάω λοιπόν αύριο με οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο, νέο δίσκο, cdrom και τα σχετικά cd του ΜΤ και αισιοδοξούμε ότι θα επανέλθει. Αν είμαστε μάλιστα τυχεροί θα είναι έτοιμα (ελεύθερα αλλά ταγμένα) και 2 ακόμα If. Υπομονή..[/b]


η απόλυτη γκαντεμιά

καλό κουράγιο και αμα μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ πείτε μου.

σε 2 μέρες θα είμαι αθήνα.

----------


## proteasdev

Έχω 4-5 spare hard disks αν θέλετε πάντως παιδια.
Μεγέθους απο 400mb μέχρι 1gb. Ότι πρέπει για routing δουλειές δηλ.

Let me know αν χρειάζεστε.

----------


## DrLO

Ακόμα off είναι ο 4410 ?

----------


## nuke

ναι

----------


## DrLO

Αν είναι πρόβλημα bios/μητρικής, έχω μια elite 478 που κάθεται στην Ελλάδα.
(δεμένη, έτοιμη σε ATX κουτί με μνήμη και CPU)


Σκληρό πρέπει επίσης να έχω έναν 4.7

Θα είμαι Ελλάδα την Πέμπτη 27/9. Αν επείγει και καταφέρω να περιγράψω τί είναι ο ΗΥ στη θειά μου που κρατά το σπίτι μπορείς να το έχεις και νωρίτερα.

Αν χρειαστείς κάτι σφύρα !!!

----------


## DrLO

Πως γίνεται με τον κόμβο εκτός να μπορώ να κάνω tracert στο router.babba.awmn (10.17.136.13) ?

----------


## proteasdev

Σε μένα δείχνει και connected με ένα route received.
'Ισως γίνονται δοκιμές.

----------


## nuke

που και που δουλεύει το link με το καλώδιο του protea αλλά για λίγο,μετά κάνει disconnect.

όλα τα άλλα down.

το παλεύουμε

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Έχουμε χάσει τον τετραπλό ethernet, είναι με τις ώρες του ο 4πλος minipci και κάποιες θύρες στην μητρική δεν παίζουν πλέον. Παράλληλα σε άσχετα διαστήματα αλλά πάντα εντός της ημέρας ο router νεκρώνει. Δεν είναι θερμοκρασία, ούτε δίσκος.
Μητρική με 5minipci για p4 θέλουμε πιθανότατα και δυστυχώς μέχρι το Σ/Κ δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά λόγω καθημερινών ταξιδιών στην Κόρινθο.

----------


## lagman

Λές να είναι το βυσματάκι του δικτύου πίσω στο tower?
Μόλις τώρα το έφτιαξα απλά βάζοντας καλύτερα το εν λόγω βύσμα..

Ετσι εξηγούνται και οι κουλές ώρες που χαλάει!!!

Αν έχω δίκιο τότε η ταλαιπωρία τόοοοσες μέρες έγινε τσάμπα.

Γιά πέρνα ρε αδερφέ να το τσεκάρουμε. .

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

όχι γιατί δεν κολάει μόνο το lan αλλά και τα wireless if

----------


## DrLO

> Έχουμε χάσει τον τετραπλό ethernet, είναι με τις ώρες του ο 4πλος minipci και κάποιες θύρες στην μητρική δεν παίζουν πλέον. Παράλληλα σε άσχετα διαστήματα αλλά πάντα εντός της ημέρας ο router νεκρώνει. Δεν είναι θερμοκρασία, ούτε δίσκος.
> Μητρική με 5minipci για p4 θέλουμε πιθανότατα και δυστυχώς μέχρι το Σ/Κ δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά λόγω καθημερινών ταξιδιών στην Κόρινθο.


Αν εννοείς μητρική με 5 pci έχω και κάθεται στην Αθήνα μητρική/cpu/μνήμη/HD κλπ αλλά είναι με SIS chipset (elite 648FX-A)

υπάρχει ακόμα set me Athlon-XP 2200+ και ASROCK με VIA chipset (δε ξέρω αν σε ενθουσιάζει το πακέτο)

Σε intel έχω έτοιμο για σενα μόνο ένα απλό και ταπεινό σετάκι P6BBXT-Apro + slot 1 intel P3/650 + 265 μνήμη. Έχει 4 pci 

Διαλέγεις και πέρνεις (από το να κάθονται καλύτερα στη ταράτσα σου).

Όχι τίποτα άλλο Σε μερικές ώρες πετάω για Ελλάδα και της μέρες που θα είμαι εκεί θα πρέπει να leechaρω πράγμα για τους επόμενους 3 μήνες

Α!
υπάρχει και έτοιμο Tualatin celeron 1000MHZ αλλά σε μητρική με SIS και 3 ελεύθερες PCI

----------


## DrLO

Υπήρξε καμιά εξέλιξη με τον κόμβο ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Χάρη στον ευγενικό δανεισμό από τον DrLo αντικαταστάθηκε το pc του κόμβου με ένα θηρίο σε υπολογιστική ισχύ και επιδόσεις.

Στήθηκαν τα πάντα από την αρχή. Δεν έχει αλλαχθεί το τροφοδοτικό ακόμα, οπότε θα δούμε αν θα ανεβοκατέβει αυτές τις μέρες ή αν το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.

Σηκώθηκαν και λειτουργούν κανονικά τα link με anman, proteas και το AP. Ίσως αλλάξει το κανάλι για τον anman αν και εκεί που είναι μια χαρά παίζει.
Το link με tlogic ανέβηκε αλλά δεν άνοιξα bgp ακόμα.
Δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα ο dns και τα υπόλοιπα link. Παίζουμε προσωρινά με MT routing, quagga θα μπει στην επόμενη βόλτα.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε και πάλι τον DRLO για την βοήθειά του.

----------


## DrLO

Το ΑΡ το πιάνω από εδώ αλλά με πολύ χάλια σήμα, -86 και είχα -64 παλιότερα. (αν και κατεβάζω με πάνω από 500kb/s).

Δε ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη στόχευσή μου μιας και απλά έβαλα το μπράτσο του πιάτου στη θέση που το είχα αφήσει τον Ιούλιο. 
Αυριο θα δοκιμάσω να βελτιώσω τη στόχευσή μου (μπας και έχει κουνηθεί κάτι).

Βλέπω από έχει προσθέσει κάποια πιάτα από το καλοκαίρι. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εμποδίσζει κάποιο από αυτά ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Λογικά όχι μιας και είναι στον ιστό προς την πλευρά σου. Από την άλλη είσαι πιο χαμηλά και πιθανόν το πιάτο του maiden να σου κόβει κάτι. Έχεις εξοπλισμό για a?

----------


## DrLO

> Λογικά όχι μιας και είναι στον ιστό προς την πλευρά σου. Από την άλλη είσαι πιο χαμηλά και πιθανόν το πιάτο του maiden να σου κόβει κάτι. Έχεις εξοπλισμό για a?


Τον πούλησα πριν φύγω για εξωτερικό. Πλέον παίζω μόνο σαν client με ένα wrt54g όταν έρχομαι Ελλάδα.
Θα κοιτάξω μπας και δεν έχω βάλει καλά κανα καλώδιο κλπ.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς σκέφτόμουν να ανεβάσω το πιάτο στη ταρατσα και να "ταρατσοποιήσω" επιτέλους το wrt. (τώρα είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και το καλώδιο μπαίνει από ένα μισάνοικτο παραθυρο του μπαλκονιού !!!)

----------


## DrLO

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι που γύρισα σπίτι είδα ότι έχω πάψει πια να βλέπω το ΑΡ σου.
Βέβαια από το VPN του ysam φτάνω κάνω πινγκ στο 10.17.136.65

Έχει πέσει ο κόμβος ή απλά εγώ σε έχω χάσει.
Δε σε βλέπω ούτε με το laptop από την ταράτσα.

YG
Βλέπω και τα web interface του mikrotik και του dd-wrt σου. Να υποθέσω ότι έχει κολλήσει το mt ?

----------


## nuke

lagman ακούς? ετοιμάσου για το τροφοδοτικό που λέγαμε χθες..  ::

----------


## DrLO

> lagman ακούς? ετοιμάσου για το τροφοδοτικό που λέγαμε χθες..


Δε ξέρω αν είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού. Πέρα από το κεντρικό router το wrt θα έπρεπε να παίζει και μόνο του αφού είναι on και βλέπω το web interface του από το VPN.
Πιθανόν απλά να έχω χάσει εγώ και μόνο το σήμα και όλα να είναι καλά.

Ήθελα απλά να μάθω αν κάποιος άλλος βλέπει το AP οπότε το πρόβλημα είναι στη μεριά μου

----------


## DrLO

ανέβασα το πιάτο στη ταράτσα.
Και απο εκεί τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα ίδια ενώ δε βλέπω σημαντική αύξηση του σήματος από τα άλλα κοντινά ΑΡ

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ανέβηκε το Link με τον gormir και ετοιμάζεται ένα ακόμα BB Link με #antonatos (+1 μετά από αυτό που θα κλείσει τα διαθέσιμα link του κόμβου, ο εξοπλισμός είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος)

Έπεσε ο 2ος ιστός το μεσημέρι. Οι αντιρίδες τον τράβηξαν προς τα μέσα όπως το είχαμε σχεδιάσει οπότε δεν είχαμε ζημιές (θα σας πει ο nuke περισσότερα, εγώ ως γνωστόν δεν μένω εκεί. Θα πάω αύριο να δούμε πως θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε.
Κάτω λοιπόν nian,tlogic,maiden και το AP. Πάνω anman,proteas,gormir.

----------


## nuke

με τον αέρα και την πίεση που έφαγε ο ιστός είχε λασκάρει μια βίδα, έφυγε το πάνω στήριγμα αλλά το 2ο μαζί με τις αντηρίδες τον κράτησε.. ο άλλος ιστός δε κατάλαβε τίποτα.. έχω κατεβάσει τα 3 πιάτα και την Omni οπότε θα κάνουμε αύριο καινούριες τρύπες και θα παίξει κανονικά .. ευτυχώς δεν είχαμε τίποτα απώλειες ούτε ζημιές

----------


## proteasdev

Πως γίνεται να παίρνω ping reply αφου το link είναι down στο mtik ?
(see screenshot)

----------


## nuke

κάτι θα έχει γίνει με το καλώδιο μάλλον..

για κάνε και ένα trace..

ο δεύτερος ιστός θα ανέβει αύριο το μεσημέρι, δε προλάβαμε μέσα στη βδομάδα δυστυχώς.

----------


## proteasdev

Αυτό είναι το path απο εμένα...


```
traceroute to 10.17.136.13 (10.17.136.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.17.143.1 (10.17.143.1)  0.320 ms   0.315 ms   0.237 ms
Unable to look up 10.42.57.217: Temporary failure in name resolution
 2  10.42.57.217  1.169 ms   0.918 ms   2.118 ms
Unable to look up 10.42.57.3: Temporary failure in name resolution
 3  10.42.57.3  3.100 ms   1.616 ms   1.760 ms
Unable to look up 10.42.57.238: Temporary failure in name resolution
 4  10.42.57.238  2.864 ms   2.824 ms   5.447 ms
Unable to look up 10.35.163.250: Temporary failure in name resolution
 5  10.35.163.250  5.685 ms   2.977 ms   3.118 ms
 6  gw-houseclub.lebyathan.awmn (10.45.169.234)  11.537 ms   14.437 ms   10.652 ms
 7  gw-houseclub.danimoth.awmn (10.41.229.69)  17.908 ms   10.352 ms   6.149 ms
 8  ns1.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.254)  7.014 ms   4.884 ms   4.676 ms
 9  gw-danimoth.anman.awmn (10.17.131.237)  11.390 ms   11.414 ms   7.438 ms
10  router.babba.awmn (10.17.136.13)  6.950 ms   5.254 ms   7.606 ms
```

----------


## nuke

ο ιστός ανέβηκε με καινούρια στηρίγματα καθώς και το ap. Ας ποστάρει κάνας client αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα..

mriglip πρέπει να είναι οκ και το καλώδιο μας..

η στόχευση μένει μόνο που θα γίνει όταν έρθει ο babba από εδώ..

αυτή τη φορά βοήθησε και ο lagman.. ναι, καλά διαβάσατε βοήθησε..  ::

----------


## DrLO

> ο ιστός ανέβηκε με καινούρια στηρίγματα καθώς και το ap. Ας ποστάρει κάνας client αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
> 
> mriglip πρέπει να είναι οκ και το καλώδιο μας..
> 
> η στόχευση μένει μόνο που θα γίνει όταν έρθει ο babba από εδώ..
> 
> αυτή τη φορά βοήθησε και ο lagman.. ναι, καλά διαβάσατε βοήθησε..


Κλαψ, κλαψ ... το ΑΡ άργησε μια μέρα.
Τα χριστούγεννα πάλι.

----------


## proteasdev

> ο ιστός ανέβηκε με καινούρια στηρίγματα καθώς και το ap. Ας ποστάρει κάνας client αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα..
> 
> mriglip πρέπει να είναι οκ και το καλώδιο μας..
> 
> η στόχευση μένει μόνο που θα γίνει όταν έρθει ο babba από εδώ..
> αυτή τη φορά βοήθησε και ο lagman.. ναι, καλά διαβάσατε βοήθησε..


Nope, ακόμα "not connected" δείχνει..

----------


## DrLO

Καλησπέρα από τη πέρα Ανατολή.

Μέσω ysam-vpn βλέπω ότι δεν παίζει το mrtg.babba.awmn

Υπάρχει νέο πρόβλημα ?

----------


## nuke

> η στόχευση μένει μόνο που θα γίνει όταν έρθει ο babba από εδώ..



έχει πήξει με τη δουλειά, μάλλον αύριο θα κεντράρουμε .. 

επιπλέον είχε ξαναπεράσει το mtik οπότε κάποια πράγματα είναι down.. 

το καλό είναι ότι ο κόμβος μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει πέσει οπότε άμα ανέβουν θα είναι και σταθερά όλα ..

----------


## nuke

επίσης όποιος θέλει να μπαίνει στον router καλό είναι να το ζητάει και να μην προσπαθεί να μπει με admin και μλκιες

----------


## nuke

link με anman κάτω για στεγανοποίηση feeder..

----------


## proteasdev

Και μεταξύ μας off είναι το link... είχε πει ο Αποστόλης μήπως γίνεται κανένα IRQ Conflict
γιατί καλώδιο δεν είναι (με ένα reboot είχε επανέρθει)...

Ανακαλύψατε τι φταίει και πέφτει ?

----------


## nuke

link με anman ok ..

με το utp δε ξέρω τι παίζει.. το ψάχνουμε με τον age..

----------


## proteasdev

Παίδες,
ακριβώς μεταξύ κόμβων babba και proteas, στην ανάμεσά πολυκατοικία δηλ, έχει υψωθεί ένα πιάτο το οποίο 
έχει cantenna επάνω ως feeder.
Και το οποίο είναι και ανοικτό απο πάνω (σε μία βροχή θα γίνει ενυδρείο).
Το πιάτο πρέπει να είναι 60άρι και κοιτάει προς Λ. Καβάλας χαμηλά.

Μερικά θέματα τώρα :

1. Το πιάτο δεν έχει ούτε αντιρρήδες ούτε τίποτα για σωστή στήριξη. Επίσης ο ιστός στον οποίο είναι γατζωμένο
στηρίζεται σε εντελώς σκουριασμένα κάγκελα. (το ξέρω γιατί είναι χρόνια έτσι)
Τίθεται σοβαρό θέμα να γίνει ιπτάμενος δίσκος μιας και είναι σε αρκετά ψηλό σημείο και το οποίο δέρνει ο άνεμος.

2. Έχω Access Point για να δίνω και στους κάτω ορόφους στην δική μου πολυκατοικία.
Απο τότε που μπήκε το πιατάκι, εδώ και μερικές ημέρες δηλ. οι απο κάτω όροφοι έχουν Very Low ή και No Signal.
Πριν ήταν (τουλάχιστον ο αμέσως απο κάτω όροφος) με Very Good σήμα.
Απο αυτό να συμπεράνω ότι πρόκειται για 2.4Ghz link το οποίο παρεμβάλει ?

3. Στο Wind επίσης δεν είδα να είναι δηλωμένο κάτι...
Απο όσο γνωρίζω τώρα κάποιες γκαρσονιέρες ενοικιάζονται κατά περιόδους σε φοιτητές του ΤΕΙ που είναι εδώ κοντά.

4. Επίσης ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το καλώδιο, απο το feeder φτάνει χύμα 3 ορόφους πιο κάτω.
Φεύγει απο το feeder αιωρούμενο και φτάνει μάλλον κατευθείαν σε PC απο την μπαλκονόπορτα... 
Το καλώιο δεν είναι απο τα κλασσικά του awmn..είναι αρκετά πιο λεπτό και λευκό σαν απο κεραία τηλεόρασης.

Ξέρετε/έχετε ακούσει κάτι εσείς ?

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα που είναι φάτσα-κάρτα στο μπαλκόνι αλλά έτσι που είναι υπερ-πρόχειρα
εντελώς τοποθετημένο, με μια ριπή ανέμου, θα μού'ρθει ή στο μπαλκόνι ή σε κανά παράθυρο ....

Τι ευγενικό κάνουμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ?

----------


## JB172

Πήγαινε βρες το παλικάρι, μην γίνει κανένα ατύχημα.
Δώστου και καμμία συμβουλή για σωστό στήσιμο.

----------


## proteasdev

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω σε ποιό διαμέρισμα είναι ή σε ποιό αντιστοιχεί ποιό κουδούνι... Τι έτσι να πάω να χτυπάω κουδούνια μιας ολόκληρης πολυκατοικίας με το ερώτημα μήπως έχετε πιάτο ?

Θα μου 'ρθει κανά πιάτο -με τίποτα φασολάκια ή φακές- στο κεφάλι..

Γι'αυτό είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ μήπως ξέρει κανείς τίποτα μιας και πρόκειται για γείτονα..

----------


## nuke

όπα τώρα τα διάβασα τα παρπάνω !  ::  

θα κοιτάξω ποιος είναι αν και έχω μια υποψία ...

ο κόμβος προσωρινά κάτω μιας και χθες το βράδυ κάναμε συντήρηση και δεν προλάβαμε να τελειώσουμε ...

----------


## proteasdev

> όπα τώρα τα διάβασα τα παρπάνω !  
> 
> θα κοιτάξω ποιος είναι αν και έχω μια υποψία ...
> 
> ο κόμβος προσωρινά κάτω μιας και χθες το βράδυ κάναμε συντήρηση και δεν προλάβαμε να τελειώσουμε ...


Xτες πάντως το πιάτο του κοιτούσε το AP σας...
Τι υποψία έχεις υπερ-κατάσκοπε nuke ??????

----------


## nuke

χθες το βράδυ με πήρε ένας φίλος τηλέφωνο για το ap οπότε υπόψιάζομαι ότι είναι αυτός !

το βραδάκι θα ξέρουμε τον δολοφόνο..  ::

----------


## nuke

όλα up έφτιαξα και το link με protea .. 

ο maiden μου κάνει κάτι κουλά αλλά θα τον φτιάξω και αυτόν  ::  

το ap ok..

ο δολοφόνος με το πιάτο είναι γνωστός και σύντομα θα τα φτιάξει όλα κανονικά ...

----------


## proteasdev

Απο hardware level το link είναι οκ. Εχω αναμμένο led στο switch.
Απο Mtik πήρε μια δόση κανονικά routes αλλά μετά τις έχασε και έχει μείνει στο "not connected" τώρα.

----------


## nuke

ναι πακέτο.. ανέβηκα για τον maiden και χάλασα και εσένα  ::  

αύριο θα φέρω την πρέσσα να ξαναφτιάξουμε το καλώδιο...

----------


## proteasdev

uhm... led αναμμένο στο switch πάντως έχω.

ok, μήπως κάτι έχει κουνηθεί όμως..

----------


## PrettyMaids

αχ αχ, εγω θα φταιω για ολα ? ;p

----------


## nuke

ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω το σ/κ για αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού και επανήλθε τώρα μαζί με protea.. έχουμε κάποιες απώλειες στα Link που θα φτιαχτούν οσονούπω ..

πάλι καλά που έβαλε το χεράκι του ο babba και ξεμπερδέψαμε ..  ::

----------


## whitehat

Pε παιδιά αν μπορείτε κάντε κάτι για το link του babba με τον nian...........

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

κάτι με το pigtail είναι. θα το δει ο Nuke

----------


## nuke

γίνονται εργασίες στον κόμβο και ανεβοκατεβαίνει.. 

ο maiden με παιδεύει λίγο αλλά θα τον φτιάξω και αυτόν που θα πάει..

----------


## nuke

με τον maiden δεν βρίσκω άκρη.

όταν έρθει ο babba από εδώ θα το δούμε μαζί..

τα υπόλοιπα είναι up

----------


## PrettyMaids

> γίνονται εργασίες στον κόμβο και ανεβοκατεβαίνει.. 
> 
> ο maiden με παιδεύει λίγο αλλά θα τον φτιάξω και αυτόν που θα πάει..



Rectifie θελει αυτο το λινκ και εξορκισμο

----------


## tlogic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nuke
> 
> γίνονται εργασίες στον κόμβο και ανεβοκατεβαίνει.. 
> 
> ο maiden με παιδεύει λίγο αλλά θα τον φτιάξω και αυτόν που θα πάει..
> 
> 
> 
> Rectifie θελει αυτο το λινκ και εξορκισμο


Ρίξτε και ένα εξορκισμό και στο δικό μας  ::  
Φαίνεται είναι πρόβλημα με τα links που κοιτάνε προς περιστέρι  ::

----------


## nuke

με tlogic έχουμε ένα θέμα με το σήμα το οποίο είναι χάλια και με maiden κάναμε κάποιες δοκιμές με αλλαγή feeder,cm9 αλλά δεν ήθελε.. το ψάχνουμε λοιπόν..

θα σας τα πει αναλυτικότερα και ο babba. 

είναι μια περίεργη περίοδος καθώς ετοιμάζω την πτυχιακή μου και ο babba δεν μπορεί να περάσει όσο θα ήθελε από εδώ.. υπομονή όλοι μας !  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

> με tlogic έχουμε ένα θέμα με το σήμα το οποίο είναι χάλια και με maiden κάναμε κάποιες δοκιμές με αλλαγή feeder,cm9 αλλά δεν ήθελε.. το ψάχνουμε λοιπόν..
> 
> θα σας τα πει αναλυτικότερα και ο babba. 
> 
> είναι μια περίεργη περίοδος καθώς ετοιμάζω την πτυχιακή μου και ο babba δεν μπορεί να περάσει όσο θα ήθελε από εδώ.. υπομονή όλοι μας !


Οταν με το καλο τα καταφερετε παλικαρια με την καρτα, πειτε μου να ριξω μια ματια και εγω, keep trying...

Μπας και την εχει ακουσει κανενας τετραπλος ?

----------


## PrettyMaids

Connected... καντε οποτε μπορειτε ενα κεντραρισμα να κανω εγω αλλο ενα απο εδω
να τελειωνουμε  ::

----------


## nuke

πάρτε και μια φώτο του κόμβου στη σημερινή κατάσταση .

θα φτιάξουμε και μια καλή πανοραμική αύριο μεθαύριο

----------


## nuke

και μια με τον lagman να κάνει crash test στον ιστό  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> και μια με τον lagman να κάνει crash test στον ιστό



 ::   ::

----------


## nuke

ιστός σήμερα

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ωραιες Φωτογραφιες ...  :: 

Να δω ποτε θα ειναι καλα το ποδι μου να ξανασικοσω το δικο μας

συντομα συντομα...  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Link: Babba <-> Maiden = Up And Running  ::

----------


## nuke

nice  ::  

παίζει καλά ? άμα είναι ρίξε σήμα να κεντράρουμε πάλι

----------


## Antonatos

και εγω κεντραρισμα!

----------


## proteasdev

Ευπειθώς αναφέρω, το link μεταξύ μας είναι down..  :: 

...και επανήρθε με reboot του router thank you.

----------


## DrLO

babba, nuke καλησπέρα 

για να μη τα ξαναγράφω δείτε αυτό

----------


## proteasdev

Panoz, μήπως είδατε το θέμα με το πριζάκι στο UTP ?

----------


## nuke

δεν έχω την πρέσσα εδώ βασικά, την έχει ο babba  ::

----------


## DrLO

δε ξέρω τι έχει συμβεί αλλά τις τελευταίες 2 φορές που έχω έρθει στην Ελλάδα παρατήρησα το σήμα μου να είναι κάτω από το -80 όταν παλαιότερα είχα -72. Πάνω από -80 δεν πάει μετίποτα. Μπορεί να φταίει το καλώδιό μου ή το pigtail αλλά αντίθετα πιάνω με καλύτερο σήμα τον Spirosco (και πιο σταθερά), χωρίς να έχω κεντράρει σε αυτόν. 

συμβαίνει κάτι με το AP ?

Αααα...

Πρέπει να έχει πέσει και ο router σας (στο 10.17.136.13 δε φτάνω)

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ο τετραπλός και η ethernet του ap (και άλλη μια κάρτα extra) εξαφανίστηκαν. Παίζει μόνο ο proteas, ο gormir και το lan.

edit: o τετραπλός επανήλθε. είσαι απίστευτα άτυχος.

----------


## nuke

γίνονται διάφορα επάνω οπότε θα έχει up-down

----------


## proteasdev

Κάτω το link μας... η έκρηξη να φταίει ??? 

(ο DrLo μάλλον! βλέπε : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37452 )

----------


## nuke

όλα τα λινκ ήταν κάτω το μεσημέρι.

θα βάλουμε μονωτικό στον router αύριο για την ζέστη.

----------


## proteasdev

ok, επανήρθε πάντως.

----------


## nuke

ο κόμβος είχε κάποια πάνω κάτω λόγω συντήρησης που έγινε. τώρα είναι όλα οκ.

παρακαλείται ο drlo να ενημερώσει αν είναι αθήνα να κλείσω το ap.  ::

----------


## proteasdev

> ο κόμβος είχε κάποια πάνω κάτω λόγω συντήρησης που έγινε. τώρα είναι όλα οκ.
> 
> παρακαλείται ο drlo να ενημερώσει αν είναι αθήνα να κλείσω το ap.


Πάνο δείτε το μεταξύ μας link γιατί είμαστε not-connected, μετά τις αλλαγές.

----------


## DrLO

> ο κόμβος είχε κάποια πάνω κάτω λόγω συντήρησης που έγινε. τώρα είναι όλα οκ.
> 
> παρακαλείται ο drlo να ενημερώσει αν είναι αθήνα να κλείσω το ap.


Sorry για την καθυστέρηση. δεν διάβαζα το Site ... απλά ξεζούμισα το leechers με μερικές ταινίες για να πάρω μαζί μου

Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες ο κόμβος είναι off.

Άυριο μεσημέρι φέυγω ... Τον Οκτώβρη πάλι ...

Και πάλι σορρυ

----------


## nuke

χθες γύρισα - αύριο ξαναφεύγω  ::  

ο κόμβος είναι οκ τώρα εκτός από το καλώδιο του protea

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Τον έφτιαξα εγώ τον protea, λίγο μετά το post σου.

----------


## proteasdev

> Τον έφτιαξα εγώ τον protea, λίγο μετά το post σου.


Αν και δεν το έχω δει, τελικά τι είχε?
Αφου είχα αναμμένο λαμπάκι στο switch άρα δεν ήταν σε φυσικό επίπεδο υποθέτω γι'αυτό ρωτάω.

mikrotik κόλλημα ?

----------


## Vigor

> Αφου είχα αναμμένο λαμπάκι στο switch άρα δεν ήταν σε φυσικό επίπεδο υποθέτω γι'αυτό ρωτάω.


Μην το λές, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είχε κολλήσει το switch.

----------


## proteasdev

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από proteasdev
> 
> Αφου είχα αναμμένο λαμπάκι στο switch άρα δεν ήταν σε φυσικό επίπεδο υποθέτω γι'αυτό ρωτάω.
> 
> 
> Μην το λές, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είχε κολλήσει το switch.


Όχι βρε αφου το έκανα και reset το δικό μου
και απο την άλλη πλευρά απο όσο ξέρω πέφτω πάνω σε κάρτα και όχι σε switch..

----------


## Vigor

Ανέφερα την δική μου (και αρκετών άλλων θέλω να πιστεύω) εμπειρία προκειμένου
να περνάει από το μυαλό μας να ελέγχουμε όλες τις παραμέτρους που μπορεί να
συνεισφέρουν στο εκάστοτε πρόβλημα.

Εσύ πολύ ορθά έπραξες.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Σε κάρτα παίζεις.
Όπως σου είχα πει, είχε κολλήσει ολόκληρος ο router όταν το λαμπάκι έπαιζε.
Όταν ανέβηκε, αρχικά εξαφανίστηκαν οι περισσότερες κάρτες. 
Το τελευταίο που έφτιαξα εγώ ήταν ότι αναγνώριζε την κάρτα σου σαν καινούργια (παρόλο που δεν άλλαξε θέση) με αποτέλεσμα να μην της αποδίδει την αντίστοιχη ip. Fixed & working.

----------


## proteasdev

Κάτι πρέπει να το κολλάει τότε γιατί είμαστε πάλι not-connected.

----------


## proteasdev

Και ξανά not-connected...

----------


## lagman

Μια χαρά εισαι..
Για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει ο router ..Πιθανότατα ζέστη.

----------


## proteasdev

> Μια χαρά εισαι..
> Για κάποιο λόγο κολλάει ο router ..Πιθανότατα ζέστη.


α, δηλ. επανέρχεται μόνο του κάποια στιγμή, ή θέλει "χέρι" για reset κλπ ?

Πάντως χτες και βράδυ αργά που έριξα μια ματιά, και που δεν είχε τόσο ζέστη not-connected ήταν.
Άρα μάλλον όταν κολλήσει θέλει ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση υποθέτω για να ξεκολλήσει.

----------


## proteasdev

Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι είναι σβηστό και το led στο switch μου. (καλώδιο ή κάρτα?)

Ο κόμβος παίζει πάντως μιας και με WinBox μπήκα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Η κάρτα μια χαρά δείχνει.

----------


## proteasdev

Τώρα παίζουν. We are Connected.

----------


## lagman

Γίναν εργασίες στον κόμβο.
Απ ότι φαίνεται όλα παίζουν μια χαρά !

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Νομίζεις...

----------


## lagman

Μπορεί να μήν παίζουν τέλεια..αλλά παίζουν(χωρίς να βάλεις το χεράκι σου..!)
Είναι μια αρχή!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ξαναλέω, νομίζεις. Κοίτα τα logs.

----------


## proteasdev

Το μεταξύ μας link πάντως επιβεβαιώνει τον Age...  :: 
Ντεν έχω σύντεση καρντιά μου....

----------


## DrLO

babba, ο κόμβος σου είναι up?

συνδέομαι στο AP αλλά δε βγαίνω πουθενα

----------


## kolakoka

χλομό σε κόβω.το link του πάντως με gormir είναι down

----------


## nuke

υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον κόμβο και προσπαθούμε να το λύσουμε με τον age.τι επόμενες μέρες θα ενημερώσουμε τι γίνεται.

έχουμε μετακομίσει όλοι βασικά και έπαιζε τόσο καιρό στον αυτόματο..

----------


## kolakoka

στείλε μου pm εαν τον σηκώσετε να τσεκάρω από gormir to if

----------

